# Undankbare Mitspieler



## cM2003 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich muss nun (nachträglich) mal meinen Ärger von der Seele schreiben...

Ich finde es echt unmöglich wie undankbar und geizig manche Leute sind...
Verzauberung zu skillen kostet einen HAUFEN Kohle und man verdient letzten Endes kein bischen dran, unter Anderem wegen Deppen wie von dem ich nun erzählen will..

Es ist lange die Zeit vorbei in der ich "Werbung" für Enchants die ich kann machte. Mittlerweile reagiere ich nur noch seltenauf Sachen wie "Suche Verzauberer".. Mal nebenbei: Ist es so schwer direkt zu sagen was man will? Dann kann ich mir "wofür denn" sparen... Naja dämliches Völkchen halt...
Weiter im Kontext. Es schrieb ein Druide im Handelschan, dass er einen Verzauberer für Seelenstärke auf Schuhe (12 Ausdauer) sucht. Nachdem ich über MONATE gefarmt habe und mir das kack Dingen kurz vorher mit dem Char eines Freundes gedroppt ist, habe ich ihn angeschrieben und gesagt, dass ich mit dem Char eines Freundes ihm das für 15g (meiner Meinung nach fast NICHTS im Vergleich zu der Mühe die ich mir gemacht habe) + die anfallenden Mats verzaubern würde. Es kam nur ein "rofl" zurück. Ich wollte nach 2 Minuten nach fragen wie es aussehen würde und stellte fest, dass ich auf Ignore stehe.

Verzauberkunst ist meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Rotzberuf, welcher Anerkennung verdient hat, statt dessen aber der verkommenste Beruf überhaupt ist... Ich hab für keinen einzigen Enchant mehr als 5g bekommen. Gemessen an dem Aufwand den man betreibt um den Beruf auf 375 zu bekommen und dann noch mit guten Rezepten aus zu statten ein absoluter Witz...

Ich hab 5000g zum Nachskillen reingesteckt (wollte meine Sachen dissen und damit etwas Gold verdienen, denn anders gehts ja nicht) und nicht mal ansatzweise etwas raus bekommen.

Auch die Formel mit 2.4 um aus einem Kristall 2 Prismasplitter zu machen sehe ich mit 2 Augen... Einerseits ist es geil für Gilden, dass man entlich besser enchanten kann, da die meisten (auch guten) Rezepte auf Prismasplitter aufbauen. Allerdings bekommt da nun alleine meine Gilde etwa 50 Prismasplitter raus. Somit können Verzauber-Verkäufer auch damit kein Gold mehr machen. Bei uns gehen die im Moment noch für 50g weg (sie waren auch mal auf 25g). Mit dem Patch gehen die vermutlich für 3g oder so weg...

Naja, Frust abgelassen und neuen Frust aufbauen ^^

Gruß,
cM


----------



## Lexort (25. Februar 2008)

Hmmm das letztemal als ich Werbung gemacht habe und einem Fremden was verzaubert war ein Typ, der mich extra von Shath nach IF beordert hat und sich gerademal ein Danke begemüht hat und kein TG gab.
Seit dem verzaubere ich nur noch Bekannte und renn auch keinen Rezepten nach, die ich nicht für mich selber brauche.


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Februar 2008)

hab verz nur wegen 12 spl auf ringe hcohgeskillt... dan dropt ZA scharfrichter.. PM verguckt sich und ich bekomms >_< jetz hab doch noch auf 375 geskillt... und schies eterniumrute war arschteuer... >_>


----------



## Grivok (25. Februar 2008)

jo sowas finde ich auch unverschaemt
da haben die dir im Ah schon die materialien fuer die verzauberung fuer sehr teures geld abgekauft und dann weigern die sich noch die moderaten 15 gold Trinkgeld zu zahlen  *kopfschuettel*

wer einen Beruf erlernt um damit gold zu verdienen sollte sich vorher kundig machen
die Trinkgeld-Praxis ist halt doof, aber ich reise niemandem hinterher und verzaubere ohne TG zu verlangen (kriege meist trotzdem 5 gold)
wer fuer das farmen eines rezeptes bezahlt werden will.... no comment
mach es oder lass es....aber lass nicht andere dafuer bezahlen


----------



## REM0RiA (26. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wer fuer das farmen eines rezeptes bezahlt werden will.... no comment
> mach es oder lass es....aber lass nicht andere dafuer bezahlen



dito...

klar ist es ein riesen aufwand, aber ich finde es immernoch schön zu sehen, wenn man eine fast komplette kollektion hat.. selbst wenn ich mungo/scharfrichter etc nicht selber gebrauchen kann ist es schön diese zu haben. Weil nicht jeder hat die, auch wenn die Anzahl von Tag zu Tag steigt...


----------



## Biomüll (26. Februar 2008)

Rezept + X Tg


Dann kommt meistens als Antwort: Kommst dafür auch XX hin.

Natürlich gibt es Leute die net zahlen, dann sollen sie sich jemaden suchen der das Rezept hat und kein TG will.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Februar 2008)

naja.. jo,das problem ist echt zum kotzen...
aber was solls..
kauf items im AH die große netheressenzen geben,und vertick die im ah,so bezahl ich mir meine vz skillkosten^^

leute gibt es immer,die denken "ach,schön ,der hatt das Rezept,holl ichs mir halt,und lass den mit nichts stehen"
mittlerweile zweilfele ich auch noch daran,ob es sich lohnt noch rezepte zu farmen,da tg in letzer zeit immer und immer weniger gegeben wird


----------



## cM2003 (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jo sowas finde ich auch unverschaemt
> da haben die dir im Ah schon die materialien fuer die verzauberung fuer sehr teures geld abgekauft und dann weigern die sich noch die moderaten 15 gold Trinkgeld zu zahlen  *kopfschuettel*
> 
> wer einen Beruf erlernt um damit gold zu verdienen sollte sich vorher kundig machen
> ...


Wo habe ich irgendwas geschrieben, dass ich a) meine Mats verticke und b) dass ich mich dafür bezahlen lasse, dass ich Rezepte farme?

Und selbst wenn ich die Mats verticken würde... Dafür entzaubere ich Items, welche auch 4-8g (grüner Scheiss) geben würden. Dann bekomme ich da 3 Arkaner Staub raus, enchante also für ein Stack fast 7 Teile und komme auf mindestens 28g Kosten die ich nicht eingenommen habe weil ich das grüne Zeug nicht verkauft habe (wohl gemerkt beim Händler!). Und dann verkauf ich nen Stack Arkaner Staub für 25g und zocke damit noch Leute ab? Ich leg da sogar noch was drauf...

Im übrigen habe ich das Rezept gefarmt (farme mittlerweile auch nicht mehr - wie gesagt war das ein Dropp beim Leveln eines Freundes) weil sehr viele danach angefragt haben. Genauso wie sämtliche PVPler/Arenaler Erhebliche Abhärtung haben wollten. Und daher bin ich da ewig lang durch die Ini geflitzt, ohne Erfolg...

15g Trinkgeld sind ein absoluter Witz... Das ist eine Dailyquest... Für so drecks Edelsteine, die nebenher in Vorkommen gefunden werden, werden 60g bezahlt...
Ich finde 15g Trinkgeld sind angemessen und dabei bleibt es auch...


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab 5000g zum Nachskillen reingesteckt (wollte meine Sachen dissen und damit etwas Gold verdienen, denn anders gehts ja nicht) und nicht mal ansatzweise etwas raus bekommen.
> 
> ...



wenn du nur ueber TG die 5K + gewinn rausholen wolltest und keine Mats verkaufst : Gratz
aber normalerweise laeuft es bei leuten, die zum Geldverdienen nen beruf waehlen so, dass sie die meisten sachen teuer im AH verkaufen, damit andere die einkaufen
wer ne verzauberung braucht und nicht selber die mats entzaubern kann muss sie dann schon teuer im AH kaufen
und wer dann noch so tolle worte wie du benutzt ist in meinen augen so ein typ der gerne am liebsten 50 gold fuer ein enchant haben will, da er ja so ewig lange farmen musste
muessen btw uebrigens alle


----------



## Niak (28. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube sein Poblem ist nicht, dass jemand anschließend nicht zahlt, sondern dass er erst gar keinen findet der bereit ist was auszugeben.


----------



## Zultharox (28. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube dem TE nur zu gerne, ich verzaubere jeden Dropp den ich nicht brauche, statt den ins AH zu setzen ect. um Mats zu bekommen die im AH sau teuer sind.

Da ich noch nicht voll geskillt bin habe ich meine Dienste mal gepostet, das war denn 12X auf Y ect, und sagte das ich Mats habe.

Denn kommt jemand vorbei der beides haben will, ich mach das er ist mit einem "Thx" weg, es waren vielleciht nicht die super VZ aber das skillen auf 330-noch-was und die Mats sind auch teuer.

Das selbe wenn jemand was braucht, ich mach mir wenn es keinen Skillpunkt gibt schon garnicht mehr die Mühe, immer das selbe:

"Hast du Mats, komm mal hier hin, das ist so teuer im AH" blabla, 1g Trinkgeld ist nie dabei...
Einmal, nur einma,l kam ein PVP Twink der mir noch die übrigen Mats und Gold dazu gab...


----------



## FERT (28. Februar 2008)

wer mehr als mats + KLEINE spende zahlt (1-5g) ist selbst schuld
es gibt immer einen der's für mats only oder nur minimal spende macht
enchanten , viel mehr das dissenchanten ist doch eher das lukrative ...
iwelche mats die ziemlich easy zu bekommen sind teuer verhökern.

und sich zu beschweren weil das trinkgeld / spende nicht hoch genug ist, ROFL
:> tut mir leid, ... aber sowas muss man ja fast auslachen

btw. ich hab selbst enchanten auf 375 geskillt .also ich weiß durchaus das es teuer ist.


----------



## cM2003 (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn du nur ueber TG die 5K + gewinn rausholen wolltest und keine Mats verkaufst : Gratz
> aber normalerweise laeuft es bei leuten, die zum Geldverdienen nen beruf waehlen so, dass sie die meisten sachen teuer im AH verkaufen, damit andere die einkaufen
> wer ne verzauberung braucht und nicht selber die mats entzaubern kann muss sie dann schon teuer im AH kaufen
> und wer dann noch so tolle worte wie du benutzt ist in meinen augen so ein typ der gerne am liebsten 50 gold fuer ein enchant haben will, da er ja so ewig lange farmen musste
> muessen btw uebrigens alle


Das ist nun das zweite mal dass du mir Sachen in den Mund legst. Baut deine Argumentation darauf auf Unwahrheiten zu unterstellen?

Ich habe das Gold durch inis, farmen von Urluft/-wasser/-feuer und auch durch Schneiderei erreicht. Ich bin nicht arm was das Gold angeht, aber ich finde es ist einfach nur gerecht jemand Trinkgeld zu zahlen...

Wenn man ins Restaurant geht und der Kelner einen bedient, zahlt man dem ja auch ein Trinkgeld. Und der bekommt über das Trinkgeld hinaus auch noch ein Gehalt.

Mein Skill ist auf 385 (Blutelf Mage halt).



> wer mehr als mats + KLEINE spende zahlt (1-5g) ist selbst schuld
> es gibt immer einen der's für mats only oder nur minimal spende macht
> enchanten , viel mehr das dissenchanten ist doch eher das lukrative ...
> iwelche mats die ziemlich easy zu bekommen sind teuer verhökern.
> ...


Und genau das ist das Problem! Irgend ein Volldepp meint den Preis drücken zu müssen bis zu einem Punkt an dem man keinen Gewinn mehr macht...
Zum Beispiel habe ich jede Menge Kohle mit dem Goldenen Zauberfaden gemacht. Ich hab den zu Beginn für 500g verkauft, manchmal hat mir auch jemand 700 bezahlt. Auf einmal kommen aus allen Ecken irgendwelche Typen die den Faden dann für 150g ins AH setzen. Soviel kostet alleine das Urleben schon bei uns aufm Realm. Dem zur Folge ist also der Preis für das Urnether auf 0 gesunken...

Auch wenn man anbietet gegen Mats und Urnetherkosten zu schneidern geben manche schon für 40g das Urnether her... Das Ding hat mal 200g gekostet...

Es zieht sich alles durch wie ein roter Faden... Urluft - war mal 50g wert, mittlerweile sinds 15g. Usw...

15g ist nach wie vor NICHTS für das was er dafür bekommt.

Ach ist mir auch egal... Ich enchante nichts mehr für Andere wenn sie kein bestimmtes Trinkgeld zahlen. Wenn sies nicht zahlen wollen ist es mir doch egal... Ich brauch deren Kohle nicht, hab 2 Epicmounts und die Kohle für meinen Twink auch schon drin. Ich bin nicht angewiesen auf 15g, es geht einzig und alleine um das Prinzip.

Diskutieren tu ich mit bornierten Geizkragen jedenfalls nicht weiter...

PS: Auch wenn man mir anbietet mir (meinen Twinks) etwas umsonst zu enchanten zahle ich IMMER mindestens 5g. Meist mehr...


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

das WOW nunmal nach dem Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage geht weisst du schon oder?

und Geizkragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab meine Gilde in der ich mir alles herstellen und verzaubern lassen kann, was ich nicht selber kann
und ich gehoere zu den Leuten, die anderen Spielern auch ohne TG zu verlangen sachen herstelle oder verzaubere gegen Mats only
und o wunder einige von denen sind jetzt bei mir auf der FL


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

habe vlt 1k g bis 365 ausgeben. hab meine ringverz.
die leute geben selbst für den einfachsten mist wie waffe spelldmg, was eigentlich jeder kann, 5g trinkgeld. mit den guten dingern hat unser gildenverz schon öfter 50-150g gekriegt. ka was ihr falsch macht. würde jederzeit wieder verz werden.
man bedenke beim handeln: wie es in den wald reinschallt, so schallt es wieder herraus. seit nett zu den kunden, bietet service und es gibt auch tg. wenn man die mats erstmal im eigenen inventar hat und dann kein tg kommt, einfach mal höflich nachfragen. will er keins geben. geb ich ihm die mats wieder und er kan nsehen wo er bleibt.
und mimimi, andere berufe sind größtenteils auch nicht einfacher. als lederer zb sind deine einnahmen = 0 und das für 3 bopitems...


----------



## Rhianwen (29. Februar 2008)

Naja, Verzaubern ist eine Dienstleistung und Dienstleistungen kosten nunmal Gold. Ich geb eig immer ungefragt Trinkgeld. 
Hab mit nem Twink nun auch Verzaubrungskunst auf 365 und denke mittlerweile man sei Bittsteller, traurig aber wahr.

Edith meint aber, dass 5-10g Trinkgeld ok sind, solange nicht vorher eine andere Summe ausgemacht war. Hab sogar schon Primals als Trinkgeld bekommen =)


----------



## cM2003 (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> das WOW nunmal nach dem Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage geht weisst du schon oder?
> 
> und Geizkragen?
> 
> ...


Sag mal du bist nicht ganz auf der Höhe oder?

1. natürlich enchante ich kostenlos für Freunde und Gildenmitglieder... Aber doch nicht irgend einem daher gelaufenen Fremden...
2. ich habe noch NIE was geschenkt bekommen (abgesehen von Freunden/Gildenkollegen), wieso sollte ich also schenken?
3. habe ich gesagt dass ich immer TG verlange? Ich mach das mittlerweile, da ich nicht mehr einsehe umzuloggen, denen hinterher zu reisen, womöglich noch zu beraten und zu warten bis sie ihren Arsch zu mir bewegt haben um dann nichts für zu bekommen... Wenn du dumm genug dafür bist meinen Glückwunsch...

Im übrigen ist Waffe Spelldmg kein Enchant den jeder kann... Die Formel droppt mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,9% von Mobs die nicht in unbegrenzter Anzahl umher rennen. Ein Freund hat die Formel 5 Tage lang täglich 2 Stunden gefarmt bis er sie hatte...

Auch Enchants die in Instanzen droppen, also z.B. Scharfrichter, Mungo, Sonnenfeuer, Seelenfrost (welche ich alle kann) bringen kein Trinkgeld, oder nur sehr begrenzt. Also wo jemand 50-150g ohne Mats zahlt möchte ich mal sehen...


----------



## Desorienta (29. Februar 2008)

Um hier mal in die Kerbe zu hauen (Pro-TE), ich skille mit einem Twink gelegentlich Verzauberungen im Bereich 310-330, über ein TG freue ich mich sehr aber das unverfrorenste was ich mir anhören durfte, auf meine zaghafte Nachfrage, ob es kein TG gäbe erwiderte der Ex-Kunde für den ich extra nach OG geportet  bin, nur "Hey das gab doch einen Skillpunkt!"
Ich persönlich halte mich für sehr spendabel und gebe für seltene Verzauberungen auch gerne ein höheres TG um mir den Verzauberer ggf. für spätere Sachen warm zu halten...
Insofern kann ich den TE gut verstehen...


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Sag mal du bist nicht ganz auf der Höhe oder?
> 
> 1. natürlich enchante ich kostenlos für Freunde und Gildenmitglieder... Aber doch nicht irgend einem daher gelaufenen Fremden...
> *2. ich habe noch NIE was geschenkt bekommen (abgesehen von Freunden/Gildenkollegen), wieso sollte ich also schenken?*
> 3. habe ich gesagt dass ich immer TG verlange? Ich mach das mittlerweile, da ich nicht mehr einsehe umzuloggen, denen hinterher zu reisen, womöglich noch zu beraten und zu warten bis sie ihren Arsch zu mir bewegt haben um dann nichts für zu bekommen... Wenn du dumm genug dafür bist meinen Glückwunsch...


zu 1: naja da du den beruf gewaehlt hast um die grosse kohle zu machen wundert mich das schon
zu 2: bei deiner ausdrucksweise und wortwahl wundert mich das, dass dir keiner umsonst nen gefallen tut
zu 3: naja wie gesagt, hab inzwischen ne extrem lange freundesliste und kriege von leuten denen ich geholfen habe, rezepte zum freundschaftspreis.... ich sehe ein...ich mache echt was falsch


----------



## cM2003 (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> zu 1: naja da du den beruf gewaehlt hast um die grosse kohle zu machen wundert mich das schon
> zu 2: bei deiner ausdrucksweise und wortwahl wundert mich das, dass dir keiner umsonst nen gefallen tut
> zu 3: naja wie gesagt, hab inzwischen ne extrem lange freundesliste und kriege von leuten denen ich geholfen habe, rezepte zum freundschaftspreis.... ich sehe ein...ich mache echt was falsch


Boar krass bist du selten dämlich...
zu 1: zeig mir nur ein einziges Wort, welches darauf hindeutet dass ich die große Kohle mit Verzauberung machen will... 15g fürn Enchant große Kohle? Gott wach auf aus deiner Traumwelt...
zu 2: es liegt wohl weniger an meiner Wortwahl, welche ich im übrigen nur hier habe weils mich aufregt - aber glaub was du willst - sondern, dass es einfach so ist, dass man für eine Leistung eine Gegenleistung gibt. Selbst wenn man mir was umsonst verzaubern würde (ja das gabs auch) gebe ich etwas. Selbst FREUNDE geben mir Kohle gegen Enchants, ohne dass ich das will! Und Unbekannte erwarten das kostenlos? naja...
zu 3: ohja, ich habe keine Freunde, meine FL ist komplett leer... 

Naja wie gesagt - es ist nicht wirklich eine Argumentation mir Sachen zu unterstellen oder in den Mund zu legen. Aber das ist wohl das Einzige auf das deine Argumentation aufbaut. Von daher greif dir mal an den Kopf und überleg dir deine Ausdrucksweise, bevor du meine anfechtest (vorsicht: Ausdrucksweise = sinnübergreifend für Argumentation)...


----------



## dejaspeed (29. Februar 2008)

Drücke immer ein TG ab, auch wenn es nicht verlangt ist.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich hab 5000g zum Nachskillen reingesteckt (*wollte meine Sachen dissen und damit etwas Gold verdienen*, denn anders gehts ja nicht) und nicht mal ansatzweise etwas raus bekommen.
> 
> Auch die Formel mit 2.4 um aus einem Kristall 2 Prismasplitter zu machen sehe ich mit 2 Augen... Einerseits ist es geil für Gilden, dass man entlich besser enchanten kann, da die meisten (auch guten) Rezepte auf Prismasplitter aufbauen. *Allerdings bekommt da nun alleine meine Gilde etwa 50 Prismasplitter raus. Somit können Verzauber-Verkäufer auch damit kein Gold mehr machen*. Bei uns gehen die im Moment noch für 50g weg (sie waren auch mal auf 25g). Mit dem Patch gehen die vermutlich für 3g oder so weg...
> 
> ...






cM2003 schrieb:


> Boar krass bist du selten *dämlich...*
> zu 1: *zeig mir nur ein einziges Wort, welches darauf hindeutet dass ich die große Kohle mit Verzauberung machen will*... 15g fürn Enchant große Kohle? Gott wach auf aus deiner Traumwelt...
> zu 2: es liegt wohl weniger an meiner Wortwahl, welche ich im übrigen nur hier habe weils mich aufregt - aber glaub was du willst - sondern, dass es einfach so ist, dass man für eine Leistung eine Gegenleistung gibt. Selbst wenn man mir was umsonst verzaubern würde (ja das gabs auch) gebe ich etwas. Selbst FREUNDE geben mir Kohle gegen Enchants, ohne dass ich das will! Und Unbekannte erwarten das kostenlos? naja...
> zu 3: ohja, ich habe keine Freunde, meine FL ist komplett leer...
> ...



das markierte ist nur die beantwortung wo du sagst, dass du gold mit verzaubern verdienen willst

zu 2:
jaja, ich unterscheide meine wortwahl auch immer
ich bin dafuer im spiel dann halt beleidigend, weil ich es hier nicht bin

zu 3: 
wo habe ich behauptet, dass dein FL leer ist???


und abschliessen: oben im letzten text ist dein zitat markiert, dass du noch NIE was geschenkt bekommen hast
jetzt ist es auf einmal doch so und du hast grosszuegiges TG gegeben
hmmmmm
was denn jetzt?


----------



## obi-wan (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hey .. ihr gebt's Euch aber auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich versuche mal meine, hoffentlich neutrale, Meinung dazu zu geben ... 

Verzaubern zu lernen um Gold zu machen ist Utopie, dazu steckt man u.U. mehr Gold rein, als man einnehmen kann ... um Gold via Berufe zu machen, halte ich Kräutern und Bergbauern für sehr viel geeigneter.

Das ist jedoch sicherlich auch realmabhängig.

Ich habe mit dem Druiden Verzaubern gelernt, weil ich die Rezepte für Ringe echt genial als Heiler/Caster finde.
Zudem macht es nicht das Gold aus, welches man beim Verzaubern, sondern beim *Entzaubern* von grünem oder blauem Farmcrap macht.
Sofern meine Bankfächer voll sind, vertick ich alles entzauberte im AH, und siehe da, auch für den 2. Char ist das Epic FM schon bald da.

Sind wir doch ehrlich, wir sparen ja auch Mats .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Wenn ich einen großen Prismasplitter benötige, dann Schneidere ich mir Arkanostoffarmschienen, und entzaubere den Crap ==> großer Prismasplitter. 
Einfacher gehts echt nicht.

Logisch gibt es immer Leute, die -gerade wenn sie skillen- ihre Dienste für umme anbieten, ich find dabei nix verwerfliches, ich habs auch so gemacht ==> spart den Einkauf von Mats im AH.

In WoW regiert eben auch -wie im echten Leben- eine mehr oder weniger freie Marktwirtschaft, da heisst es sich anpassen und Geschäftsmodelle entwickeln.

So ... da ja auch echte Leute hinter den Chars sitzen, gibt es da eben Unterschiede; wie man an der Art der Diskussion hier ja bestens sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir was mit meinen Chars verzaubern lassen muss, weil ich das Rezept nicht habe, oder manche Teile eben BOP sind, gebe ich IMMER ein Trinkgeld, auch wenn keines verlangt wird, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es sich so gehört.
Für "normale" Rezepte gebe ich 5 - 7 Gold, für Karadropps (oder höher) 10 - 15 Gold.

Hey .. mal ehrlich .. ich geb einem Verzauberer lieber 10 Gold für eine klasse Verzauberung, hab dadurch besseres Equip, um hinterher den einen Tagesquest schneller und effektiver zu machen .. schwupp schon sind die 10 Gold wieder eingenommen. (z.B. 5 Minuten über Skettis Bomben werfen und gut ist)

Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich aus Verzauberer selber weiss wie gerne man mal ein Trinkgeld bekommt.

Genauso wird es Leute geben, die nach der Methode "Geiz ist geil" leben, und alles Kostenlose an sich raffen was sie bekommen können, bzw. meinen alles nachgeschmissen zu bekommen

Ich Antworte auch nur ab und an auf Anfragen im Handelschannel, poste dann auch gleich was ich an Lohn gerne möchte; wird es akzeptiert: ok ... wird es nicht akzeptiert: auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zur Änderung beim Patch ... finde ich sinnig. 
Auf vielen Raid- und Charbanken türmen sich die lila Kristalle, da man so viele Verzauberungen damit gar nicht machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bei uns gehen die Kristalle für max. 5 Gold im AH über den Tresen ... also ... frei nach meiner Meinung: besseres Equip für die Gemeinschaft auf dem Server (durch bessere Verzauberungen, da Prismasplitter billiger), umso schneller sind die Realmanforderungen für Sunwell erfüllt, da die Leute einfach das Quentchen mehr Equip haben.

Also ... mehr an die Gemeinschaft denken und nicht nur an den eigenen Verzauberer Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse

obi-wan


----------



## Sezer (5. März 2008)

Moin,


also ich verstehe nicht das man hier mehrheitlich der Ansicht ist als Verzauberer kann man kein Gold verdienen.
Ich bin irgendwo knapp unter 360 und ich muss sagen ich habe mir ne goldene Nase damit verdient. Nicht mit den eigentlichen Verzauberungen, da hat der TE schon recht da geht kaum was, sondern mit dem entzauberten Zeug das sich teilweise zu sagenhaften Preisen im AH verhökern lässt.
Ich hatte vorher Kürschnern auf 375 und hab das extra verlernt um dissen zu können und das hat hervorragend gepasst. Mit Kürschnern habe ich vorher auch sehr gutes Gold verdient aber im Vergleich zu den gedissten Klamotten ist das nix. Ich würde behaupten das ich bis zu meinem jetzigen Skill einige Tausend Gold Plus gemacht habe. dabei ist meine Bank immer noch voll mit VZ-Mats.
Was das Taschengeld angeht, so muss ich sagen das ich nicht auf ein TG bestehe wenn ich die Aussicht auf einen Skillpunkt habe, bei anderen Verzauberungen sage ich aber vorher mein TG an. Wer es net zahlen will kann sich dann gerne einen anderen suchen. Mir ist es egal weil mein Interesse sich auf die Verzauberungen begrenzt die ich selber benötige und auf das Entzaubern von Gegenständen. Alles andere ist allenfalls Bonus.
#

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## peddy3008 (10. März 2008)

HI

ich kenne das Dilemma sehr gut welches ihr hier beschreibt.Auch ich habe Verzauberkunst gelernt und finde es eine sauerei das die meisten entwerder nichts zahlen wollen oder nur 2 - 3 g.

Ich verzaubere NUR noch für meine Gilde.Die kommen zu mir und ich muss nicht irgendwohin fliegen.Die geben mir Gold und mets ohne zu mucken.Meistens schreiben sie mich schon an und sagen das sie wieder was zum entzaubern oder so haben.Rezepte legen sie immer in unser Gildenfach damit ich sie mir nehmen kann.

Im Gegenzug verzaubere ich mal ohne G.Oder es gibt dafür Mats für ihre Berufe je nachdem was gerade da is.
Ich finde das gut so und ich werde es noch eine weile so bei behalten denke ich.
Leider habe ich mich vor Auswahl meines Berufes nicht genau erkundigt und somit bin ich voll auf die schnauze gefallen.

Nebenbei lerne ich auch noch Schneider und wenn ich das dann verzaubere dann stelle ich es ins AH.
Entweder es kommt an oder eben nicht.
Aber für andere werde ich mir nicht mehr den Ar... aufreißen.

lg peddy3008


----------



## Tirkari (10. März 2008)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mich vor Auswahl meines Berufes nicht genau erkundigt und somit bin ich voll auf die schnauze gefallen.


Das hat nix mit dem Beruf zu tun, das ist auch bei anderen so ...
Mein Main ist Alchie, und  auch wenn Tränke gut proccen wollen viele dafür nicht wirklich was zahlen (mittlerweile stelle ich meist nur für mich oder Gilde was her oder wenn ich doch was für andere mache behalte ich alle oder einen Teil der Proccs, je nachdem, was sie außer Mats mir noch geben) Und CD für Transmutationen sind vielen auch die 5g, die ich meistens dafür haben will, zu viel.
Als Schneider, Schmied oder Ingi kriegst du vielleicht 70-100g für manche Sachen, das sind dann aber die, wo Urmacht für gebraucht wird, du muß also vorher Urmacht oder Marken gefarmt haben.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: 
Zahlen alle, die hier maulen, daß nem Verzauberer kein anständiges Trinkgeld gegeben wird, das anderen Berufen (Juwelieren, Alchies, ...), wenn die was für sie herstellen?
Ich will keinem hier was unterstellen, aber habs selber schon oft genug erlebt, daß Spieler gemault haben, wenn ihnen nix oder wenig gezahlt wurde, aber selber an andere auch nur sehr wenig oder garnix geben wollten.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (10. März 2008)

Oh Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mal meine Meinung: Das mit dem Trinkgeld - Okay, ist halt ne Erziehungs-/Anstands-Sache... wie im RL. Der eine steht im Bus auf und bittet seinen Platz der Omi an , der andere nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Preisverfall, das tut echt weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ein RL-Beispiel: Elektronische Artikel wurden in den vergangenen Jahren (Jahrzehnten-bei Fernsehern z.B.) immer billiger. Verbrauchsartikel (wie Milch und Butter) immer teurer. WARUM ?

Ganz einfach: Ich kaufe mir nich jede Woche nen neuen Fernseher (ergo geht der Hersteller mit dem Preis runter damit ich seinen Rotz überhaupt noch kaufe), aber Butter,Milch,Brot etc. brauch ich jeden Tag. Je mehr Verbraucher da sind, desto höher der Preis.

Fazit: Willste Kohle machen, dann stelle Verbrauchsartikel her - eigentlich müssten meine Epic-Flug-Mounts "Mana-Pott" heissen. Aber Vorsicht, je mehr Leute Mana-Pötte anbieten, desto mehr sinkt der Preis. Jeder versucht zu überleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (10. März 2008)

Kräuterbeutel schrieb:


> Fazit: Willste Kohle machen, dann stelle Verbrauchsartikel her - eigentlich müssten meine Epic-Flug-Mounts "Mana-Pott" heissen. Aber Vorsicht, je mehr Leute Mana-Pötte anbieten, desto mehr sinkt der Preis. Jeder versucht zu überleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt auch nur bedingt:
Zum einen kriegt man mittlerweile an vielen Stellen Tränke und sogar auch Fläschchen, die zwar nur eingeschränkt verwendbar sind, das dann aber genau in den Inis, wo sie gebraucht werden (die cenarischen Salben für SSC durch Waffen des Echsenkessels, Nethergondampf und -energie als Drop für TK, Zeugs aus Ogrila für Apexissplitter, Fläschchen durch Male der Illidari für fast alle 25er Inis, ...), zum anderen hat eigentlich jede (Raid-)Gilde ihre eigenen Tränke- und Elixieralchies, und da die meistgebrauchten Rezepte nicht selten sind, werden da kaum oder keine Außenstehenden gebraucht. 
Und selbst wenn doch mal wer was von nem Nicht-Gilden-Alchie will, wird auch da, wie schon gesagt, mies gezahlt. Kräuter im AH verkaufen ist da in vielen Fällen lohnender (lohnt auch mehr als Tränke oder Elixiere im AH verkaufen, außer es hat wirklich gut geprocct)


----------



## Belsina5 (10. März 2008)

15  gold ist echt ok
bin selbst vz
und vz noch für umsonst da ich leider noch skillen muß
gebe immer eine großzügige spende da ich ja weiß wie schwer das ganze ist
und wenn ich seh das ist ein eine rar vz  iss die ich mir verzaubern lassen will gibs noch mehr an spende
die meisten haben inzwischen viel gold sind aber extrem geizig


----------



## Jaq (12. März 2008)

"Es gibt immer einen ders für Mats Only macht"

Nicht wenn ich der einzige bin, der Flinkheit des Ebers kann!
Ausserdem will er die Verzauberung JETZT, dann soll er auch bezahlen für meine ZEIT, die ich in den Beruf investiert habe. Schliesslich profitiere ich nur minimal vom Breuf.


----------



## hiesiking (12. März 2008)

naja spiele WoW erst seit 2 Monaten und finde man sollte Verzauberung nicht als Beruf für den mainchar auswählen...
für den twink eignet sich verzauberung super um für eigene chars aufzuwerten


----------



## Tirkari (12. März 2008)

hiesiking schrieb:


> für den twink eignet sich verzauberung super um für eigene chars aufzuwerten


Nein, tut es nicht.
Oder wie willst du die seelengebundenen Items deines Mains verzaubern, wenn du weder mit beiden Chars gleichzeitig on sein kannst, noch seelengebundene Sachen per Post verschicken kannst?


----------



## Ouna (12. März 2008)

Verzaubern ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Mit Items dissen und die Mats ins AH stellen macht man sicherlich mehr Kohle, als nach Leuten zu suchen, die sich irgendwas enchanten lassen wollen. 

Ich bin Juwi und hab dasselbe "Problem". Die Leute sind sich zu fein, 3g für nen normalen oder 10g für nen Metagem schleifen zu bezahlen. Ich sags den Leuten aber vorher, und wem das nich passt, kann sich gerne wen anders suchen, ich bin auf so Kleinkram nicht angewiesen. (In 2,5Monaten rund 15k Gold mit Juwi gemacht). Außerdem finde ich es dann lustig, wenn diejenigen dann stundenlang im Handelschat rum-mimimi-en, ob es nich auch nen Juwi gibt, der umsonst die Gems schleift. 
Wenn ich irgendwas enchanten lasse, gebe ich - immer - TG. Bei größeren Enchants wie Mungo etc frage ich vorher, was sie wollen. Wenn ich mir nur was kleines wie 18 Sta auf Schild machen lasse, gebe ich trotzdem was, auch wenn derjenige es auch umsonst machen würde.


----------



## thedentist (12. März 2008)

hiho,
jo ich fahr zur zeit auch die teuer schiene, ich verzaubere nur noch gegen utopische summen und schreib das auch in meine werbetexte, ich bin auf das gold nicht angewiesen, wer nicht bereit ist 150g für sicherer stand hinzublättern der soll sich einen anderen suchen. ich hab auch schon mit mehreren verzauberen gesprochen und hoffe daß das preisniveau somit vielleicht auch mal steigt. ich finde es eine frechheit, alle wollen immer die besten verzauberungen haben und nix zahlen, nicht mehr mit mir, meine hauptkundschaft sind eh meistens nahkämpfer die alle bergbauer sind und denen tut es ja echt nicht weh mal etwas mehr abzudrücken. mal abgesehen davon das das skillen von verzaubern unmengen an gold verschlingt, das beginnt mit lvl 5 und zieht sich ewig durch bis lvl 70, die crap questbelohnungen werden eh alle entzaubert zum skillen, da verdient sich der ein oder andere nichtverzauberer beim händler schon gutes gold. so das reicht erst mal

bis bald


----------



## Zuoka (13. März 2008)

aslo ich verzaubere nichts ohne dass ich daran was verdiene. entweder es wird bezahlt, oder ich gehe einfach wieder. ich ärgere mich auch nicht über leute die kostenlos verzaubern, was solls, kann es sowieso nicht ändern. verdienen tue ich an den teilen die ich entzauber / mats im AH.


----------



## cM2003 (13. März 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht arm dran... Habe 2 Epic-Flugmounts, 3 Epic-Reitmounts und wenn mein Hunter 70 ist hat er auch direkt sein Epic-Flugmount. Die Kohle habe ich aber vielleicht zu 1% mit Verzauberung/Entzauberung gemacht...

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo ihr bitteschön mit Skill 300 großartig Kohle machen wollt... Zugegeben mein Bankfach ist auch voll mit Arkanem Staub (glaube 35 Stacks). Aber ich bin durch geskilled auf 385 (BE Mage). Ich könnte natürlich den Staub und auch die Planaressenzen verkaufen, aber im Verhältnis zu anderen Berufen sind die eigentlich nichts wert... Für fast alle Berufe, Ingenieur mal ausgeschlossen, kann man sich die Mats so gut wie vollständig erfarmen mit einem Farmberuf... Also Leder -> Kürschner, Alchi -> Kräuterer, Schmied -> Bergbau. Sowohl als Schneider als auch als Verzauberer bist du auf Drops angewiesen. Als Schneider gehts noch, weil es ja Mobs gibt die einfach immer Stoff droppen. Aber grüne Items droppen nicht einfach mal so bei irgend einem Mob... Ich kann also nicht einfach mal in den Wäldern Mobs killen und mir sicher sein, dass ich gleich nen Item zum Entzaubern habe. Als Alchi fliegste kurz raus, fliegst 2 Runden und deine Taschen sind voll mit Mats wofür du dann Tränke machen kannst die wiederum im AH für teures Gold verkauft werden können.

Es geht mir hier auch nicht ums Gold sondern ums Prinzip. Egal was für eine Dienstleistung ich von Spielern in Anspruch nehme, ich bezahle dafür! Oder lasst ihr nen Elektriker kommen und zahlt dann nichts? Oder nur einen Bruchteil dessen was die Arbeit des Elektrikers wert ist? Nein tut ihr auch nicht, aber dann Minibeträge bezahlen wenn es in WoW um Dienstleistungen geht...

Zum Skillen habe ich auch umsonst enchantet. Da hatte ich ja was von. Aber wieso soll ich jetzt was enchanten wovon ich nichts mehr habe und das kostenlos? Womöglich muss ich dem Kautz auch noch hinterher reisen...

Naja ihr könnt ja machen was ihr wollt, ich mach das aber nicht mehr...
Je nach enchant verlange ich mindestens 5g, für seltenere wie Mungo, Seelenfrost, Scharfrichter oder Sonnenfeuer auch mal 50g. Wers nicht will der wills nicht, juckt mich dann auch nicht mehr....


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Als Alchi fliegste kurz raus, fliegst 2 Runden und deine Taschen sind voll mit Mats wofür du dann Tränke machen kannst die wiederum im AH für teures Gold verkauft werden können.


Nein.
Zum einen sind die Wege, auf denen man viele brauchbare Kräuter finden könnte, oft genug schon abgefarmt, zum anderen wie oben schon erwähnt:
Tränke und Elixiere kann man nicht teuer verkaufen. Oder zumindest nicht teurer als die Mats. Wenn man als Alchie/Kräuterer Geld machen will, sollte man die Mats verkaufen, bringt normalerweise mehr. Für Standardtränke und -elixiere kriegt man nicht genug im AH und die selteneren werden zu selten im AH gekauft, weil viele nicht wissen, was es da gibt und daher nicht danach suchen (und im Gegensatz zu Verzauberermats zahlt ein Alchie bei allem Gebühren, auch wenns nicht verkauft wird) Und wenn man im Chat anbietet, die selteneren Sachen herzustellen oder seinen Transmut-CD anbietet, hat man auch dasselbe Problem worüber hier die Verzauberer klagen: Für Dienstleistungen wird oft nicht gerne oder nicht viel gezahlt (und unter denen, die einem Alchie nix fürs Herstellen bezahlen wollen sind garantiert auch der eine oder andere Verzauberer, die sich sonst beklagen, daß denen keiner was zahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin mit meinen Berufen zufrieden und ich hab auch gut Geld mit verdienen können - aber eben nicht durch den Herstell- sondern durch den Sammelberuf. Nen Alchie skillt glaub ich normalerweise einfacher und günstiger als nen Verzauberer, aber wenn es dann darum geht, Erzeugnisse zu verkaufen, hat er es auch nicht viel einfacher.


----------



## cM2003 (13. März 2008)

Ich kann nur von den Erfahrungen dreier Freunde berichten was Alchi angeht und alle drei schwärmen davon. Zwei haben sich "reich" verdient und einer kümmert sich mehr ums spielen als das Gold verdienen. Bei uns geht allein der Teufelslotus den du einfach mal so in Blumen findest für 60g im AH weg. Hinzu kommen noch andere Blümchen. Also ehrlich, ich finde KK und Alchi is sowas von easy und einfach gut zum Gold machen...

Und egal wie, als Alchi/KK brauchst du nichts investieren, höchstens Zeit. Wenn ich daran denke was man schon alles aus so einem Riesen in Skettis raus bekommt. Ok, die sind wirklich häufig gefarmt, aber hin und wieder kann man schon einen legen... Und was ein Freund da rausbekommen hat ist nicht mehr schön oO
Als Verzauberer musst du Items dissen die beim Händler 8g bringen um dann 3 Arkaner Staub raus zu bekommen. Die Rechnung hab ich aber schon oben gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der eine Freund macht Kohle ausschließlich über Tränke und Elixiere.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Ich habe das Topic des Threads mal etwas "weniger drastisch" gestaltet.


----------



## Edgecution (16. März 2008)

Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich net alle Posts von euch nun gelesen habe, aber bei mir ist es absolut genauso.
Hab da mal die Formel: Armschine - Zaubermacht gefarmt im Schergrat, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass sehr viele danach fragten.
Letztens fragte mich dann einer wie viel TG ich nehmen würde. Ich sagte dann 5g, weil ich lange dafür gesucht hab. Anschließend kamen Beleidigungen wie "Abzocker" und andere, die ich jetzt nicht nennen will zurück.
Ich frage mich heute noch, warum ich den Beruf erlernt hab, ich meine ich hab erst 1x 10g TG bekommen, sonst immer 1-3g. Meiner Meinung nach etwas wenig, wenn man bedenkt, was mir die letzte Rute da gekostet hat(paar hundert g). Verzauberkust ist echt ein trauriger Beruf, und wenn einer im Handelschannel nach etwas sucht, reagiere ich schon net mehr drauf, weil ich sowieso wieder kein TG bekommen würde.


----------



## Morrtis (19. März 2008)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich net alle Posts von euch nun gelesen habe, aber bei mir ist es absolut genauso.
> Hab da mal die Formel: Armschine - Zaubermacht gefarmt im Schergrat, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass sehr viele danach fragten.
> Letztens fragte mich dann einer wie viel TG ich nehmen würde. Ich sagte dann 5g, weil ich lange dafür gesucht hab. Anschließend kamen Beleidigungen wie "Abzocker" und andere, die ich jetzt nicht nennen will zurück.
> Ich frage mich heute noch, warum ich den Beruf erlernt hab, ich meine ich hab erst 1x 10g TG bekommen, sonst immer 1-3g. Meiner Meinung nach etwas wenig, wenn man bedenkt, was mir die letzte Rute da gekostet hat(paar hundert g). Verzauberkust ist echt ein trauriger Beruf, und wenn einer im Handelschannel nach etwas sucht, reagiere ich schon net mehr drauf, weil ich sowieso wieder kein TG bekommen würde.




schreib denen direkt das du nen TG willst ( und 5G ist immer angemessen , habe auch schon 15+G bekommen) wer das nicht zahlen will der muss sich nen anderen suchen ... sehr spaßig wenns um rezepte geht die relativ selten sind , wie z.b. flinkheit des ebers für die füße.


----------



## Schlagetot (20. März 2008)

Also ichs ehe das Problem nicht so drastisch. Ich habe noch wärend des hochskillens zum Beispiel nie etwasfür Verzauberungen verlangt. Da kommen Leute, stellen die mats noch häufig und ich hab meinen Skillpunkt. Sehr nett von ihnen! Auser Alchemie hab ich keinen beruf so billig hochgeskillt. Als schmied oder Ingi ist das was gannz anderes. 
Wie du es da schafst lieber TE 5000g in des Sand zu setze ist mir ein rätsel Oo
Naja und als Dienstleistungsberuf taugt Verzaubern immer noch mehr als Beruf die Rüstungen und Waffen herstellen. Frag mal nen schmied was er für seine raren Rüstungen bekommt. Er wird dir Antworten : nichtmal das Gold für die hälfte der Mats. Als Verzauberer: Mats werden ja immer mitgebracht. Man verdient nicht viel an Verzaubern, ja da hast du recht, aber es kostet auch nix. 
Andere Berufe sind viel schlimmer.


----------



## cM2003 (20. März 2008)

Ich kann mich nur zum xten mal wiederholen...
Verzauberkunst kostet massig... Schmiede können Erze abbauen und bekommen nebenher auch noch Edelsteine. Das geht so als Verzauberer leider nicht...

Für das Skillen habe ich nachhaltig etwa 5000g in den Sand gesetzt, da ich es nachgeskillt habe und somit sämtliche Lowmats hab kaufen müssen (ja ich war zu faul Instanzen zu rennen für grüne/blaue Items...)

PS: Danke ZAM


----------



## grempf (20. März 2008)

5000g scheinen mir völlig aus der luft gegriffen. ich hab grad mit 70 kürschern verlernt und innerhalb von einer woche verzaubern auf 375 gebracht (wegen der kürze der zeit auch zum großen teil ohne "fremde hilfe" sondern durch ewiges überschreiben meiner eigenen verzauberungen geskillt) und mir die materialien dafür entweder als rüstung/waffen oder als staub/essenz aus dem AH gekauft. dabei habe ich für alle 375 skillpunkte ca 1000g ausgegeben. Es ist durchauch hilfreich sich die guides durchzulesen und dann halt stupide das zu verzaubern was am wenigsten mats kosten, damit kann man schon ne menge sparen.

Was die beschwerden über mangelnde "trinkgelder" angeht sollten sich die verzauberer mal an die eigene nase fassen. wer sich selbst zu fein ist und nicht von anfang an sagt welchen lohn man für welche verzauberung erwartet ist halt auf ein freiwilliges trinkgeld angewiesen. ich für meinen teil erwarte gar keine trinkgelder (oder habe nur während des skillens umsonst verzaubert und mich halt über trinkgelder gefreut sofern sie gezahlt wurden). wenn mich jetzt jemand unbekanntes nach einer verzauberung fragt dann sag ich ihm halt (abhängig von der schwierigkeit die formel zu beschaffen) einen festen lohn, den ich für meine arbeit erwarte.

ihr solltet euch im klaren sein das der begriff "trinkgeld" eine (in deutschland) freiwillige spende an einen dienstleister bezeichnet, die zusätzlich zum eigentlichen arbeitslohn entrichtet wird. zum beispiel sind in den preisen in der gastronomie bereits aufschläge für die gehälter der mitarbeiter enthalten, auch die werden nicht über trinkgelder entrichtet. warum sich unter verzauberern der begriff "trinkgeld" überhaupt etabliert hat ist mir ein rätsel. wenn ihr einen fairen und gerechten lohn für eure arbeit wollt dann wählt auch die richtigen begriffe und legt die preise selber fest, anstatt euch im forum darüber zu beschweren das ihr eine freiwillige gegenleistung erwartet und diese, wie es der natur einer freiwilligen leistung entspricht, auch mal ausbleibt.


----------



## Zuoka (21. März 2008)

Ich hörte dass man zukünftig auf Schriftrollen die Verzauberungen machen kann, damit ist der Vertrieb übers AH möglich. Wenn die Verzauberer ein wenig Int haben, dann brechen für uns goldene Zeiten an.


----------



## Phobius (21. März 2008)

Mit dem Main gehe ich meißtens hin, schau mir das Rezept an (Blascrafter is was feines ^^) und besorge mir dann die Mats.
Splitter bekommt man meißtens 1-2 in einer Instanz (wenn nen VZ dabei ist), und an sonsten frag ich mal lieb in der Gilde (Ein Geben und Nehmen ^^)
Des weiteren verscherbel ich dann grüne Items nicht im AH sondern lass sie von einem VZ entchanten und mir die Mats geben (was ich nicht brauch kann er gerne als Lohn behalten).
In den wenigsten Fällen muss ich mal in's AH rennen und 1-2 nachzukaufen.
Damit bekommt man in nicht mal einer Woche die Mats für die meißten VZ zusammen.
Meißtens hab ich dann auch von den Mats mehr wie gebraucht werden. Dann schieb ich einfach den Überfluss mit ins Tradefenster und sag er soll es behalten. Gut ist.

Trinkgeld in dem Sinne zahl ich so eigentlich so gut wie nie.
Aber ich habe auch meine "StammVZ". Von einem Fremden etwas VZ lassen ... naja ... Vorurteile ... kennt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es gibt Ausnahmen.

Und zu dem Skillen von VZ.
Ich merke es selber an meinem Hexer. Billig ist was anderes (Erste Hilfe z, aber ich behaupte mal es rentiert sich.
Alles was ich Entzaubere (und da kommt über die vielen Chars einiges zusammen) kann man irgendwie verskillen oder in's AH stellen. 
So hat mein Hexer auf 33 fast schon das Geld für's Mount drin (Ja, ich weiss, 84 Silber für den Mountspell, aber so nen Roboschreiter find ich total erotisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Zum skillen würde ich auch in den seltensten Fällen ein Trinkgeld erwarten. Und wenn dann schreib ich es direkt dazu. Dann können die Leute selber entscheiden.

Dass du viel Zeit mit Rezepte Farmen verbracht hast ist nachvollziehbar für mich.
Dass du eine Entschädigung willst auch. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde scheinst du irgendwas falsch zu machen.
Wie gesagt, ich verdiene während dem Skillen von VZ immer noch Geld dazu, und das für Level 33 nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sospita (8. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich muss nun (nachträglich) mal meinen Ärger von der Seele schreiben...
> 
> ...



Das kann aber auch mal anders laufen.
Ich hab vor kurzem jemanden die Waffe mit +heal verzaubert. Er drückte mir alle Mats und 20 grosse Splitter in die Hand und meinte die wären Arbeitslohn. Das passiert zwar nicht oft, aber immer öfter. Abgesehen davon verzaubere ich fast ausschliesslich für die Gilde, den Raid oder die Familie.


----------



## Corlin (25. April 2008)

Ja das kenne ich auch leider zu genuege !!! Manche leute sind halt einfaqch unverschaemt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man denne dann sagt "ok buddy no problem... aber bitte 10g fuers enchanting" kommt meistens nur ein Lol oder rofl bei raus ! Naja ich stoere mich dann nicht weiter un d kuemmere mich um mein eigenen kram !!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg


----------



## uzze (25. April 2008)

problem ist einfach das irgednwleche idioten, selbst die die schon voll ausgeskillt haben, verzauberungen umsonst gegen mats anbieten. 
wenn man dann fuer eine komplizierte verzauberung wenigstens 4g verlangt bekommt man entweder nur ein ''rofl'' oder ''omg'' zu hoeren oder ''ne dann lass ichs mir von jemand anderem umsonst machen''


----------



## angrydope (6. Mai 2008)

kann den TE verstehen, aber mir ist ein skillpunkt lieber als gold
und wenn ich mats habe, berechne ich den preis für die vz nach dem ah (was in meinen augen auch nur fair ist, weil ICH brauch das ja nicht zu verzaubern, ob ich heute oder morgen 375 erreiche kann mir egal sein)

ein kleines trinkgeld sollte jedoch drin sein, ich zahle auch bei anderen schneidern o. ä. trinkgeld (bis15g je nach item, in meinen augen gehört sich das so, weil der ersteller der items arbeit mit dem farmen des rezepts, der vorlage o. ä. hatte)

lukrativ am VZen ist nur das dissen ... mit dem rest macht man keine knete!

/kleiner tipp: in halaa für 6g 3 grüne ites einkaufen, geht 1mal täglich afaik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// entzaubern nur für die gilde

/// als mage-vz: stell dich in die hinterletzte ecke in den städten xD

//// wollte noch was loswerden: eine echte frechheit ist es teilweise in instanzen, dass entzaubern der drops! der vz'ler skillt mühsam alles hoch, damit er den high-conten dissen kann und dann wollen alle die splitter haben ... bin schon so weit und sage den vorher, normal würfeln oder ich gebe 5g pro item für den höchsten würfler ... nervt einfach ... ich skille und die grabben sich alle splitter ^^


----------



## Mindista (6. Mai 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> //// wollte noch was loswerden: eine echte frechheit ist es teilweise in instanzen, dass entzaubern der drops! der vz'ler skillt mühsam alles hoch, damit er den high-conten dissen kann und dann wollen alle die splitter haben ... bin schon so weit und sage den vorher, normal würfeln oder ich gebe 5g pro item für den höchsten würfler ... nervt einfach ... ich skille und die grabben sich alle splitter ^^



is doch völlig normal 

kenne es zumindest nicht anders, das items, wo kein bedarf besteht, gedisst und die splitter verteilt werden, je nach würfelglück.


----------



## angrydope (6. Mai 2008)

das stimmt,
ABER dann müsste man auch den stoff des runs durch alle teilen, die gewonnenen erze und kräuter, ggfs auch leder teilen! das wäre dann normale verteilung!


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (6. Mai 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich könnte jedesmal die Krätze kriegen wenn ich Verzauberer/Juwelenschleifer sehe die werbung machen mit dem zusatz gegen Mats+Tg..... Ihr verlangt von den Leuten das sie die mats mitbringen di e z.b. für Seelenfrost ca. 1000 g betragen (je nach server unterschiedlich) und denn sagt ihr auch noch hey und nun bitte noch 10 g weil ICH die entscheidung getroffen habe einen der schwierigsten Berfue zu skillen ? sag mal brennt bei euch die Hütte? Kein wunder warum die Leute so auf euch reagieren ich bin z.b. Juwelenschleifer und schleife Steine Kostenlos. Warum ? weil ich erstens davon keine Arbeit habe kurz mal ein Knopf zu drücken und zweitens weil mir der Beruf Spaß macht und drittens weil ich dem beschissen mats + Tg gelaber entgegen wirken will. 

Wenn ihr einfach nett und freundlich seid und nichts vom Trinkgeld erwähnt denn werdet ihr zu fast 80 % welches bekommen ohne es auch nur gefordert zu haben weil die Leute euch dankbar sein werden das ihr das umsonst für sie macht. Aber das beste an der ganzen Sache ist wenn ihr kein Trinkgeld verlangt ist das es sich rumspricht mit der Zeit wie ihr drauf seid denn nicht das was ihr könnt macht euch auf dem Server bekannt sondern die Tatsache das ihr die Leute fair und gerecht behandelt.

Auf einer Seite kotzen mich die Leute an die mats + Tg VERLANGEN aber von der anderen Seite betrachtet treiben diese die Kunden schön in meine Arme ... 

Mfg

Kleiner_Hexer


----------



## grempf (7. Mai 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> //// wollte noch was loswerden: eine echte frechheit ist es teilweise in instanzen, dass entzaubern der drops! der vz'ler skillt mühsam alles hoch, damit er den high-conten dissen kann und dann wollen alle die splitter haben ... bin schon so weit und sage den vorher, normal würfeln oder ich gebe 5g pro item für den höchsten würfler ... nervt einfach ... ich skille und die grabben sich alle splitter ^^


du hast dir schon überlegt das die alternative ist, dass bei einem bop drop jeder gier drückt der es nicht braucht und der glückliche würfelgewinner dann entweder dissen oder beim npc vertickern kann? davon hast du im endeffekt auch nicht mehr.. deine einstellung ist schon so egoistisch das du dir schon fast selber schadest.




Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich ich könnte jedesmal die Krätze kriegen wenn ich Verzauberer/Juwelenschleifer sehe die werbung machen mit dem zusatz gegen Mats+Tg..... Ihr verlangt von den Leuten das sie die mats mitbringen di e z.b. für Seelenfrost ca. 1000 g betragen (je nach server unterschiedlich) und denn sagt ihr auch noch hey und nun bitte noch 10 g weil ICH die entscheidung getroffen habe einen der schwierigsten Berfue zu skillen ?



Mal umgedreht.. du bist bereit 1000g für mats auszugeben und scheiterst daran mickrige 1% Trinkgeld zu zahlen? Du kannst ja gerne für lau schleifen bist du grau wirst, stört mich echt nicht. Aber ich habe andere Hobbys als mich im Durchschnitt 10 Minuten damit zu beschäftigen zu einem Kunden zu porten, ihm noch zu erklären welche Mats von Nöten sind, Handel und Verzauberung durchzuführen und hinterher ohne Lohn (ich verlange kein Trinkgeld wenn ich verzauber, ich sag vorher meinen Arbeitslohn an) darzustehen. 

Oder mal anders gesagt, du lernst drei Jahre Schreiner im Reallife, stellst dich in die Fussgängerzone deiner Heimatstadt und bewirbst deine Fähigkeiten und ein völlig unbekannter kommt mit nem Stapel Holz, Leim und Nägeln an womit du ihm dann völlig kostenlos einen Küchentisch zimmerst?



Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> sag mal brennt bei euch die Hütte?


Mit der Einstellung wirst du nie eine Hütte zum abfackeln besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angrydope (7. Mai 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> du hast dir schon überlegt das die alternative ist, dass bei einem bop drop jeder gier drückt der es nicht braucht und der glückliche würfelgewinner dann entweder dissen oder beim npc vertickern kann? davon hast du im endeffekt auch nicht mehr.. deine einstellung ist schon so egoistisch das du dir schon fast selber schadest.
> Mal umgedreht.. du bist bereit 1000g für mats auszugeben und scheiterst daran mickrige 1% Trinkgeld zu zahlen? Du kannst ja gerne für lau schleifen bist du grau wirst, stört mich echt nicht. Aber ich habe andere Hobbys als mich im Durchschnitt 10 Minuten damit zu beschäftigen zu einem Kunden zu porten, ihm noch zu erklären welche Mats von Nöten sind, Handel und Verzauberung durchzuführen und hinterher ohne Lohn (ich verlange kein Trinkgeld wenn ich verzauber, ich sag vorher meinen Arbeitslohn an) darzustehen.



Das ist kein egoismus, wohl eher beruflich bedingt!

vergleich doch das dissen mit farmen ... der bb'ler, kräuterer, kürschner, die müssen ihren kram auch net teilen!

Ein drop den keiner benötigt, ich ihn für meinen beruf nutzen kann, ist dann ja wohl eher nen need auf das item!

blaue gems aus den vorkommen werden ja auch net ausgewürfelt!

// mit dem lohn kann ich dir allerdings nur beifpflichten ... wenn ich ausgeskillt bin, gibts auch nur gegen cash (wenn ich meine dienste überhaupt anbiete)


----------



## grempf (7. Mai 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> vergleich doch das dissen mit farmen ... der bb'ler, kräuterer, kürschner, die müssen ihren kram auch net teilen!



halt mit dem entscheidenden unterschied, dass du den boss niemals hättest alleine legen können. dann stehen da halt 5 leute rum, die gemeinsam dafür gesorgt haben das es jetzt einen blauen/lila drop gibt und jeder hat etwas dazu beigetragen. da gibt es nur zwei gerechte möglichkeiten:

a) alle machen gier und am ende verkauft ein nicht-verzauberer den drop für 3g beim npc

b) nur der verzauberer macht gier, disst das teil und verzehnfacht den wert und am ende wird die beute geteilt.

Wenn du nicht nur an dich denkst sondern das gesamtsystem im auge behälst ist es doch nur logisch option b) zu wählen. auch wenn damit andere von deinem beruf mit profitieren, dadurch hast du doch keinen nachteil. eher im gegenteil können sich deine mitraider durch die höheren einnahmen für den nächsten raid vieleicht besser ausrüsten, kaufen sich bufffood/tränke oder lassen sich optimal verzaubern und schon profitierst auch du wieder vom dissen und teilen. denn selbst randoms trifft man ja immer wieder, so groß sind die server nun auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (7. Mai 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung wirst du nie eine Hütte zum abfackeln besitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Einstellung im Spiel ist eine andere wie in der Wirklichen Welt weil dort ist Lohn zwingend notwendig um zu überleben. 

wenn ihr Fixpreise verlangt ist es vollkommen in ordnung ist ja euer Bier aber in meinen Augen ist es einfach nur Gier und der Knaller ist trotzdem immernoch Trinkgeld vorraus zu setze... trinkgeld ist freiwllig gewährtes Entgeld.. betonung liegt auf FREIWILLIG.... wenn ihr es vorraussetzt (denn ist es nicht mehr freiwllig ^^) nennt es dann bitte Lohn denn brauch ich mich auch nichtmehr ganz so aufregen wenn ich sowas im Handelschannel lese.

Aber wenn ich es mal recht bedenke anhand des Thema und der BEschreibung des TE 

er spricht davon das spieler undankbar sind was die Herstellungsberufe betrifft da sie nicht das geben was er sich vorstellt was er bekommen sollte da er ja soviel mühe da rein gesteckt... werde demnächst auch Gold für gesundheitssteine verlangen / Seelensteine da ich ja soviel MÜHE da rein gesteckt habe den auf 70 zu bringen. ich hoffe ihr merkt die Ironie ^^


----------



## Undeathjenna (7. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich für ne verzauberung die mats hab und nur fürs klicken den verzauberers 15g zahlen soll landet der bei mir auch auf igno. 
Sorry aber es gibt so massig viele Verzauberer (eigentlich egal welcher Beruf, es gibt massig von jedem) das ich einfach nen tag warte und dann nen anderen verzauberer suche. 
als TG (wenn ich mats selbst hab) geb ich im Prinzip 5-10g. kommt auf die freundlichkeit des Spielers und auf die verzauberung/das Item das ich herstellen lassen will an.

Und ja ich weiß wie "teuer" verzauberungskunst, ing oder Schmied ist. 

Und weil du zu faul zum farmen bist die anderen zahlen zu lassen find ich absolut unfair. 

Vor ein paar tagen hat mir auch einer gesagt er verlangt 25g pro verzauberung.....egal welcher skill. 
der hat von mir auch ein lol bekommen und is auf igno gelandet.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich verstehe den TE schon (weil ich auch einen Verzauberer hab). Aber das Problem empfinde ich nicht als Unhöflichkeit, sondern der Beruf wird einfach nicht genug geschätzt. Keine Ahnung warum. Die Leute denken wahrscheinlich "ich habe meinen Beruf auch erst erlernen müssen und das hat mich einiges gekostet... der Verzauberer soll sich nicht so anstellen".

Aber auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich die Verhältnisse nicht ganz. Manchmal bekomme ich bei meinem Mage für ein (temporäres) Portal nach IF bis zu 3G (kein Witz) freiwillig angeboten, aber für eine (dauerhafte) Verzauberung fibnden manche Leute es zu schade 10G zu berappen? Sowas versteh ich echt nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (7. Mai 2008)

wenn dich jemand anquatsch ob du ein portal machen sollst denn muss es schnell gehen (da er sonst ja aucvh fliegen oder ruhestein benutzen könnte) und im Falle eines Portals hast du ja nix davon das du eines aufgemacht hast. Und die 3 G sind dafür da dich gutzustimmen eines zu öffnen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Mai 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber diese Aussage macht es für mich trotzdem nicht verständlicher. Denn 3G sind 3G... ob die nun zur "Besänftigung meiner Laune" oder für die Bezahlung einer Verzauberungsarbeit ausgegeben werden... es sind trotzdem 3G.
Und wenn es hier um die Besorgung der Mats geht... OK. Auch kein Problem. Dann stelle ich als Verzauberer eben die Mats, aber dann kostet die Verzauberung eben nichtmehr 10G sondern zum Beispiel 210G.
OK, die 10G für das Klicken eines Knopfes müssen nicht unbedingt sein, dass ist korrekt. Aber meines Erachtens sind das ja dann auch die "Besänftigungs-Goldstücke", wie eben schon oben beim Portal. Verstehst Du? Deshalb erkenne ich das Problem nicht.
(Ausserdem habe ich auch schon beispielsweise Lederer, Schmiede, etc. direkt angesprochen ein bestimmtes Teil für mich zu erstellen... die haben auch Bearbeitungskosten und die Mats verlangt. Nur das kommt eben nicht so oft vor, weil die ihre  Sachen meist sowieso direkt im AH verkaufen, anstatt die Herstellung im Handelschannel anzupreisen.)


----------



## Seelenkiller (8. Mai 2008)

also ich geh jetz mal schlicht von mir aus. 2 gold für en portal wenn ich en cd auf em ruhestein habe zahl ich auch. aber genauso geb ich tg bei verzauberungen. ist für mich ne frage des anstandes. kommt immer auf die verz an. aber ne normale(lvl20-50) geb ich meist 3-5 weil ich meist die mats mitbring. blasc sei dank, das man nicht mehr rumfragen muss was die mats ist. und bei high verz( lvl50+) zwischen 10-25gold. kommt auch imemr drauf an wie freundlich der jenige verz ist. aber so langsam aber sicher habe ich meien stammverzauberer zu denen ich gehe. ich finde ein trinkgeld gehört sich einfach. was soll man sosnt mit seinem gold machen?

mal ehrlich. jeder der 70er hat weiß selbst gut genug wieviel man am tag verdienen kann wenn man es drauf anlegt.. also was bocken mich da 25g wenn ich dann ne geile verzauberung habe?

das problem das die meisten kein trinkgeld geben, liegt meines erachtens daran, das die kein plan haben. was man machen muss um die mats zu bekommen. wenn ich dran denke wieviele items ich rangeschleppt habe um die mats für mungo zu bekommen. da farmt man sich ja tot bei. besonders da ja nicht jeder item das gewünscht dann dropt. na ja lange rede gar kein sinn. der beruf wird unterschätzt von 90% der spieler. ich hab jetzt vor 1 woche mal einen verzauberer angefangen. also die ersten 150skillpkt sind recht easy. kurz 2mal rfa und hdw gerannt mit meinem hunter und alle items rüber gesendet. aber jetzt fängt es langsam an und die mats nervt die man brauch.


----------



## Undeathjenna (8. Mai 2008)

Seelenkiller schrieb:


> das problem das die meisten kein trinkgeld geben, liegt meines erachtens daran, das die kein plan haben. was man machen muss um die mats zu bekommen. wenn ich dran denke wieviele items ich rangeschleppt habe um die mats für mungo zu bekommen. da farmt man sich ja tot bei.



Aber wenn ich die mats für mungo besorge und mir einen suche der dann nur mehr klicken muss frag ich mich schon warum ich für nen klick 25g zahlen muss wenn die mats eh schon so teuer sind. 
Langen da nicht 5-10g fürs klicken??


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (8. Mai 2008)

@ Buffer_overun

Ich will dir mal kurz erklären oder es zumindest versuchen wie ich das meine 2 beispiele:

1.

Spieler X geht zu Magier Y und möchte gerne ein portal haben das möglichst schnell. Er drückt dir 3 G in die hand und los gehts. Alle sind zufrieden und für spieler X sind diese 3 Gold zu verkraften weil es in seinem Fall 
selber angesetzt hat.

2.

Spieler Z geht zu Magier Q und möchte ein Portal haben das möglichst schnell. er gibt ihm eine Rune der Portale. Aber Magier Q verlangt jetzt noch ein Trinkgeld von 2,20g (was zusammen mit der Rune wiederum 3 g ergeben wenn ich die rune mit 80 s ansetze). Spieler Z fühlt sich verarscht verlangt seine rune zurück und setzt Magier Q auf Igno.

Es geht nicht darum wieviel Gold es ist sondern in dem Moment um die Rechnung Leistung = Kosten... 
Z bringt die mats so das Q keine Arbeit eigentlich hat, aber er verlangt noch 2,2 g um das Knöpfchen zu drücken. 

Wenn die Mats nicht mitgebracht werden und der Magier sie stellt sind die 3 G komplett in ordnung weil er die Arbeit davon hat. Und so ist das auch mit de Berufen... Jetzt werden die Argumente fallen "aber ich hab doch soviel bereits in den Bereuf gesteckt und bin 375 da will ich cash sehen" was meiner meinung nach komplett idiotisch ist da z.b. Ein heiler auch nicht GOld für die Heilung verlangt obwohl er da hunderte von Gold für ausgegeben hat seine ausrüstung zu optimieren und die Heilung zu steigern.

Wenn alle so denken würden denn würde mich das nicht wundern wenn irendwann nach einem raid ausgerechnet wird okay du hast 6000 schaden eigensteckt ich habe dich für 7000 geheilt die 1000 overheal berechne ich jetzt nicht weil du heute gute arbeit geleistet hast. Der Preis für 1 Healpoint liegt bei 1 s das macht 60 G.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

Aha... jetzt versteh ich wo der Hase begraben liegt... oder so ähnlich^^

Es geht also schlicht und einfach ums Prinzip. Das Problem mit diesem "Trinkgeld" ist ja nur, dass es sich als "übliche Vorgehensweise" auf den meisten Servern so eingebürgert hat.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich halt auch nur nochmals erwähnen, dass es sich nicht nur bei Verzauberern so verhält. Auch bei anderen Berufsbildern ist es ähnlich... aber bei Verzauberern fällt es einfach mehr auf. Logisch. Denn Verzaubern ist ja mehr eine Dienstleistung, die ich nicht als Artikel ins AH stellen kann. Ein Schmied kann seine Waren da einfach reinstellen und fertig, werden sie verkauft bekommt er den jeweiligen Preis dafür, die wenigsten sprechen einen Schmied doch direkt wegen eines zu herstellenden Gegenstandes an, oder?
Wenn ein Verzauberer eine Dienstleistung anbietet und der "Kunde" bringt schon die Mats mit... nun, korrekt. Dann muss der Verzauberer nur einen dummen Knopf drücken und das wars. Aber somit hätte er ja niemals die Möglichkeit irgendwas durch seinen Beruf zu verdienen. Aber gut, heute bei den ganzen daily quests eh nicht mehr von Bedeutung, aber es hat sich halt von früher noch so gehalten... so sehe ich das.


----------



## Mindista (8. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Denn Verzaubern ist ja mehr eine Dienstleistung, die ich nicht als Artikel ins AH stellen kann.



ich hab mal für meinen post das wichtigste rausgekürtzt.

aber gehört zum verzaubern nicht auch das entzaubern? und entzauberte mats finde ich tonnenweise im ah.
und ich bezweifel, das es die schmiede,lederer,köche und sonstwas sind, die damit geld machen.

es werden zum großteil die verzauberer sein, die das verkaufen.

ich sehe die provision lediglich als belohnung, weil der verzauberer sich nen moment zeit nimmt um mir etwas zu verzaubern.


wer sich beschwert, verzaubern skillen sei so teuer....der hat eh was verkehrt gemacht. über die mats kann man es ohne probleme bezahlen.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ja nix dagegen das Verzauberer nichts verdienen sollen ganz im Gegenteil nur ich finde es halt einfach nicht Korrekt das wenn man die Mats besorgt da unfreiwllig noch mehr für bezahlen soll. Denn wirklich fast  jeder Spieler  ist bereit ein Trinkgeld für die Mühe freiwllig zu zahlen ich als Juwi habe bisher noch nicht einen Edelstein geschliffen ohne im Anschluss nicht gelobt und mit einem Kleinen Trinkgeld von dannen zu ziehen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> [...] aber gehört zum verzaubern nicht auch das entzaubern? und entzauberte mats finde ich tonnenweise im ah. [...]


Ja, korrekt. Stimmt schon. Deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben, dass Verzaubern "mehr" eine Dienstleistung ist... und nicht NUR eine Dienstleistung.

Bei mir war es halt meist so, dass ich die Mats immer für die "Kunden" schon besorgt habe und auch nur das angeboten habe, für das ich Mats hatte. Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig blöd an, aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig dumm vom "Kunde" zu erwarten, dass er alle oder die meisten Mats selbst mitbringt. Klar, das ist so Gang und Gäbe, aber ich persönlich find es ein wenig blöd. Nun ja und deshalb hab ich natürlich schon von vorneherein keine/kaum Mats ins AH gestellt und somit nur Geld verdient, wenn jemand meine Dienste in Anspruch genommen hat.

Gut, im Endeffekt brauchen wir aber scheinbar nicht darüber weiter zu sprechen. Denn es gibt nun mal die beiden Fraktionen... und ich glaube wir können uns bei diesem Thema nicht in der Mitte treffen, da jeder stark an seiner Meinung hängt. Im Endeffekt ist es aber auch wieder wie im richtigen Leben... der Markt bestimmt den Preis. Falls es wirklich irgendwann dazu kommen sollte, dass kein Spieler mehr TG geben will (Boykot) ;-) ... dann werden sich die Verzauberer daran auch irgendwann anpassen (müssen).


----------



## Mindista (8. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ja, korrekt. Stimmt schon. Deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben, dass Verzaubern "mehr" eine Dienstleistung ist... und nicht NUR eine Dienstleistung.
> 
> Bei mir war es halt meist so, dass ich die Mats immer für die "Kunden" schon besorgt habe und auch nur das angeboten habe, für das ich Mats hatte. Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig blöd an, aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig dumm vom "Kunde" zu erwarten, dass er alle oder die meisten Mats selbst mitbringt. Klar, das ist so Gang und Gäbe, aber ich persönlich find es ein wenig blöd. Nun ja und deshalb hab ich natürlich schon von vorneherein keine/kaum Mats ins AH gestellt und somit nur Geld verdient, wenn jemand meine Dienste in Anspruch genommen hat.
> 
> Gut, im Endeffekt brauchen wir aber scheinbar nicht darüber weiter zu sprechen. Denn es gibt nun mal die beiden Fraktionen... und ich glaube wir können uns bei diesem Thema nicht in der Mitte treffen, da jeder stark an seiner Meinung hängt. Im Endeffekt ist es aber auch wieder wie im richtigen Leben... der Markt bestimmt den Preis. Falls es wirklich irgendwann dazu kommen sollte, dass kein Spieler mehr TG geben will (Boykot) ;-) ... dann werden sich die Verzauberer daran auch irgendwann anpassen (müssen).



natürlich verstehe ich den gedanken, das verzauberer übers trinkgeld ihren gewinn maximieren wollen, geht mir ja mit meiner priesterin auch nicht anders.

nur die leute als undankbar zu bezeichnen, eben weil trinkgeld nunmal freiwillig ist, geht mir zu weit.
wenn, dann verlangt provision oder sonstwas, aber kein trinkgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja, ein forum ist nunmal zum meinungsaustauschen da,
allerdings ist es schwer, jemanden der schwarz toll findet, von rot zu überzeugen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

@Mindista
Ja, Du hast recht. Erzwungenes Gold als "Trinkgeld" zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich dreist... aber das gibt's im RL auch. Ich sag nur Sterne-Restaurants... bei manchen gibt es eine Position "Tip" mit festem Betrag auf der Rechnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des Weiteren wollte ich ja nicht die Diskussion für beendet erklären... ich meinte es eben so, wie Du schon sagtest: Ich kann niemanden von etwas überzeugen, von dem er nicht überzeugt werden will. Deshalb will ich nun einfach die Erklärungsversuche unterlassen. Aber wir können gerne weiterreden... ähh... hmm... zum Beispiel... nun ja... schönes Wetter gerade, hier in Zürich... und bei Euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grempf (8. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> @Mindista
> Ja, Du hast recht. Erzwungenes Gold als "Trinkgeld" zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich dreist... aber das gibt's im RL auch. Ich sag nur Sterne-Restaurants... bei manchen gibt es eine Position "Tip" mit festem Betrag auf der Rechnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deshalb würde ich auch nie Trinkgeld fürs Verzaubern verlangen. Ich möchte auch nicht meine Skillkosten wieder reinbekommen, denn ich hab Verzaubern nicht gelernt um damit haufenweise Gold zu verdienen sondern um mir meine Ringe zu verzaubern.

Wenn ich aber jetzt vor der Wahl stehe in 10 Minuten 1-2 Daily Quests zu machen und damit 20g zu verdienen oder mich um die Verzauberung von jemand unbekannten zu kümmern (bei Freunden/Gildenmitgliedern würd ich nie nach Lohn fragen) dann brauche ich einen guten Grund dafür. Ich habe nicht den Anspruch meine Realm perfekt zu verzaubern, also ist der einfachste Grund das ich in der gleichen Zeit, in der ich mit Dailys eine bestimmte Summe X verdienen könnte halt mit Verzaubern eine ähnliche Summe erziele.

Ich zwinge ja niemanden sich von mir verzaubern zu lassen oder sag meinen Lohn erst an sobald ich die Materialien habe sondern bereits vorher. Wenn man sich noch dazu überlegt das ich einen Haufen für mich nutzlose Formeln gekauft und gefarmt hab und dazu noch meine viel zu beschränkte und mir teure Freizeit damit verbringen jemand unbekannten zu helfen dann hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, Lohn zu verlangen.


----------



## Mindista (8. Mai 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> @Mindista
> Ja, Du hast recht. Erzwungenes Gold als "Trinkgeld" zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich dreist... aber das gibt's im RL auch. Ich sag nur Sterne-Restaurants... bei manchen gibt es eine Position "Tip" mit festem Betrag auf der Rechnung.
> 
> 
> ...



strahlender sonnenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






grempf schrieb:


> Genau deshalb würde ich auch nie Trinkgeld fürs Verzaubern verlangen. Ich möchte auch nicht meine Skillkosten wieder reinbekommen, denn ich hab Verzaubern nicht gelernt um damit haufenweise Gold zu verdienen sondern um mir meine Ringe zu verzaubern.
> 
> Wenn ich aber jetzt vor der Wahl stehe in 10 Minuten 1-2 Daily Quests zu machen und damit 20g zu verdienen oder mich um die Verzauberung von jemand unbekannten zu kümmern (bei Freunden/Gildenmitgliedern würd ich nie nach Lohn fragen) dann brauche ich einen guten Grund dafür. Ich habe nicht den Anspruch meine Realm perfekt zu verzaubern, also ist der einfachste Grund das ich in der gleichen Zeit, in der ich mit Dailys eine bestimmte Summe X verdienen könnte halt mit Verzaubern eine ähnliche Summe erziele.
> 
> Ich zwinge ja niemanden sich von mir verzaubern zu lassen oder sag meinen Lohn erst an sobald ich die Materialien habe sondern bereits vorher. Wenn man sich noch dazu überlegt das ich einen Haufen für mich nutzlose Formeln gekauft und gefarmt hab und dazu noch meine viel zu beschränkte und mir teure Freizeit damit verbringen jemand unbekannten zu helfen dann hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, Lohn zu verlangen.



wenn ein verzauberer seinen "lohn" vorher ansagt, ist es ja in meinen augen auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab bisher allerdings immer ein trinkgeld bekommen, verlangt habe ich nie was, vieleicht kommen aufgrund dessen, immer wieder leute zu mir und bitten mich um etwas, sei es ne verzauberung oder einen haufen zeug zum dissen. trinkgeld gabs dann immer oder ein paar mats für mich.

 ---  
nunja, wofür lvlt man sich eigentlich verzaubern hoch? ich meine, wenn es rein um den profit geht, sollte man eh lieber sammelberufe machen, da muss man sich auch nicht übers trinkgeld ärgern.

ich hab verzauberer gelernt/gelvlt, weil ich damit meinem char was gutes tun kann, wie z.B. ringe verzaubern, oder gefarmtes crap von twinks entzaubern.

den gedanken, ich mache damit nu ne unmenge kohle, weil mir jeder nen trinkgeld in arsch schieben MUSS hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nie und verstehe deswegen einige posts hier im thread nicht.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (8. Mai 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> Ich zwinge ja niemanden sich von mir verzaubern zu lassen oder sag meinen Lohn erst an sobald ich die Materialien habe sondern bereits vorher. Wenn man sich noch dazu überlegt das ich einen Haufen für mich nutzlose Formeln gekauft und gefarmt hab und dazu noch meine viel zu beschränkte und mir teure Freizeit damit verbringen jemand unbekannten zu helfen dann hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, Lohn zu verlangen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so sehe ich das auch und ich bin kein verzauberer!
die verzauberer farmen oder kaufen sich die rezepte mit verlust von freizeit/gold und dann muss man als "kunde" nicht erwarten das sie es umsonst machen...
mit dem trinkgeld ist so ne sache.. ich finde man sollte lohn schreiben da trinkgeld wie viele meiner vorrednern schon gesagt haben freiwillige zahlungen sind.
ich hab mir bislang alles von nem freund verzaubern lassen aber bald gönne ich mir mungo und werde dafür auch um die 20 gold bezahlen obwohl ich mir die mat´s besorge weil ich finde das es sich so gehört für solch eine verzauberung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. Mai 2008)

@grempf
Aha... aber dann schreib das nicht an mich, sondern an die Leute, die sich beschweren. Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es dreist ist "Trinkgeld" zu sagen, obwohl es ein fest eingeplanter Umsatzposten des Anbieters ist.
Auf der anderen Seite wird hier nun über ein Wort gestritten, welches die Server spaltet. Der eine preist seine Verzauberungen an und fordert "Trinkgeld"... ergo er wird auf ignore gesetzt.
Der andere preist auch seine Verzauberungen an, fordert aber "Lohn"... hier meldet sich vielleicht auch kein "Kunde", aber er wird nicht gleich auf Ignore gesetzt.
Aber die Grundessenz beider Situationen bleibt gleich. Beide fordern Geld für ihre Arbeit, nennen es aber anders. Mir persönlich fällt hier eine Unterscheidung zu sehen ziemlich schwer.

P.S. Ich verlange auch kein Trinkgeld, ich verzaubere ja sowieso mit meinen eigenen Mats, die ich dann "in Rechnung" stelle. Und wieviel ich für die Mats verlange, hängt auch vom Marktpreis und VHB ab.^^


----------



## J4ger (8. Mai 2008)

Naj....das leben ist eben kein Kindergeburtstag und sind wir mal ehrlich... beim zocken von Rollenspielen hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht erkennt man zumindest ansatzweise auch den Charakter  der Person die vor dem Rechner sitzt. Und darum geht es auch bei WOW nicht immer fair und freundlich zu. Ich habe schon immer und werde auch immer eine kleine Spende für kleine Dienste geben. Beim Porten sind halt meist 1,2 oder auch 3G. Je nach Laune. Fürs verzaubern besorg ich die Mats und geb auch hier wieder Trinkgeld. Das gleiche erwarte ich auch von anderen für die ich was herstelle. Oft ird eine komplette Imperial Rüssi verlangt, d.h. ich bin ne Weile am schmieden...aber was solls. Hab noch keinen getroffen der knausrig war. Wenn jemand für die Mühen, wenns dann welche sind, kein TG gibt überleg ich mir halt ob ich ein 2. mal as für den herstelle.


----------



## aengaron (27. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

also auch wenn ich VZ eher zum Entzaubern der eigenen Mats und als Ergänzung der Berufe innerhalb der Gilde geskillt habe, muss ich sagen dass ich beim Verzaubern für *Externe* eigentlich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, meist (in 95% der Fälle) ein TG i.H.v. 5-15g zubekommen, auch bei BC-VZ die ohne großen Aufwand zu erlangen sind, obwohlk ich es i.d.R. nicht explizit verlange. 
Genauso ist es für mich auch üblich anderen für die Herstellung eines Items neben Mats ein TG zu geben (*externen natürlich, gildenintern wird bei uns jegliche Dienstleistung umsonst erbracht, und auch Mats stellt häufig auch die Gildenbank)

Also entweder hatte ich bisher stets Glück oder auf unserem Server ist VZ-kunst anerkannter als anderswo.


----------



## summoner777 (27. Mai 2008)

Oo 700g für goldener Zauberfaden wtf^^....

Naja, also ich hab VZ auch gelevelt und habe als 2. Beruf Schneiderei. Abgesehen von meinem Schattenstoff CD verlange ich nie ein TG. Warum denn auch? Er gibt mir die Mats und ich clicke 2mal, 15g wäre dafür imho etwas extrem teuer^^ 

Bei uns aufm Realm (mal so paar rnd Beispiele) kosten die Ur etwa 40g; Große Prismas 20g und Kristalle 40g. 

TG mäßig wird eigentlich alles bis hin zu Unbändigkeit innerhalb von Minuten umsonst enchanted. Grad neulich mitm Twink um halb 3 Uhr Nachts nen Ench für Unbändigkeit gesucht und innerhalb von 3min hatte ich 4 Whisps. ICh hab ausdrücklich im Handelschan geschrieben Mats+TG vorhanden. Nach kurzen Gesprächen hatte ich 2 Angebote umsonst zu enchanten und die andern 2 wollten 2 bzw. 5g^^ ich bin zu einem der nix wollte und hab ihm 5g gegeben, hat sich bedankt und is auf der FL.


Man sollte vlt. bedenken:

Eine Daily = 5-15min für 8-12g
Ein Enchant = 15Sek für X g tg 

Rechne dir mal den Stundenlohn bei 1g TG aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist auch, dass ich niemandem hinmterher-renne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die müssen dann schon zu mir kommen, dann mach ich das auch gerne ohne TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was auch klar ist, dass Mungo/Scharfrichter/Seelenfrost/Sonnenfeuer z.B. doch noch TG bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste damals mehrere Stunden suchen bis ich nen Ench für Mungo hatte. Die vorherigen wollten 50-200g TG was doch imo extrem lächerlich war^^ am Ende hatte ich einen ders für 10g machte ;P


----------



## Sulli (11. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gibs kein langes rumreden .. Ich frage immer im Handelschannel nach wer mir diese oder jenes machen kann .. Mats habe ich schon immer dabei (Bei Buffed Rez. nachgeschaut was man braucht ) Demjenigen der mir  zb ne Verzauberung macht , geb ich immer die Mats und 20G .. und fertig ist . Was sind schon 20G wenn  man bedenkt was ein Beruf inkl. den guten Rez . kostet bzw. gekostet hat . Denke mir da sind 20G sogar hart an der unteren Grenze. Und 20G kann man in 10Min zusammengefarmt  haben .


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

Sorry, hab nciht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn man mit Verzaubern kein Gold macht denn weis ich auch net. In erster Linie zählt ja, was bringt dir der Beruf im Endgame, ich bin Schmied und Ingi, d.h. sobald ich eine bessere Waffe als den Bote des Sturms habe, waren die 375 punkte schmiedekunst skillen für die Katz (und das ist auch verdammt teuer) und sobald die Ingibrille nicht mehr State of the Art ist, selbes Thema, Ingi 560 für die Katz. Ich finde da hat der Verzauberer doch einen Vorteil, denn das Ringenchant ist zwar ein kleiner Vorteil, aber der ist dafür nie verloren, wie bei Schmied oder Ingi o.ä.. Und ich geb immer ein kleines Trinkgeld, aber ich seh auch nicht ein, die Mats zu bringen, nach SW zu reisen und dann ncoh 50g dafür zu bezahlen, dass der Enchanter vielleicht skillpunkt bekommt, also nen 5er kriegt jeder nette enchanter.


----------



## justblue (12. Juni 2008)

summoner777 schrieb:


> Man sollte vlt. bedenken:
> 
> Eine Daily = 5-15min für 8-12g
> Ein Enchant = 15Sek für X g tg
> ...



So kann man es natürlich sehen.

Man kann es aber auch so sehen, dass man für den Enchant

-) Verzaubern hochleveln musste
-) Items entzaubern musste, die man normalerweise zu Gold gemacht hätte
-) Mobs abfarmen musste, um einen bestimmten Enchant zu bekommen
-) Das Rezept für einen Enchant möglicherweise aus dem AH kaufen musste

Hinter den 15 Sekunden stecken also jede Menge Tage und womöglich auch Gold an Aufwand.

Kommt mir ein bisschen so vor wie der Witz mit dem Mechaniker, der den Motor eines Autos nur mit einem Hammerschlag auf einen bestimmten Teil wieder zum Laufen bringt und dafür 100 Euro verlangt - und als der Kunde sich aufregt, warum er für einen Hammerschlag so viel Geld bezahlen muss, folgende Rechnung überreicht:

- Schlagen mit dem Hammer auf den Motor: 1 Euro
- Gewusst wo: 99 Euro


----------



## NightCreat (15. Juni 2008)

naja vz zu sein lohnt sich trotzdem^^ +4 werte auf ringe nur für vz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber tg bekomme ich manchmal auch wenn ich keins verlange


----------



## Belkala (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab auch sehr lange nicht gewusst, wie lange man für manche Formeln farmen muss, gerade für die, die man z.B. aus normalen Mobs kloppen muss.
Ein Freund von mir hat 3 Wochen zugebracht, um Armschiene-Zaubermacht zu bekommen.

Seitdem schau ich vorher immer, wo bekommt man welches Rezept, und passe entsprechend mein TG an. Reicht dann von 1G bis zu 50G, je nachdem für welchen char ich welche VZ gerne haben möchte, für meinen 70er oder für nen lvl10er Twink.

Dass man sich zu den Leuten hinbewegt finde ich selbstverständlich, oder man macht einen Treffpunkt aus, der beiden passt, es ist ein Geben und Nehmen, und beide, Verzauberer und derjenige der die VZ bekommt sollten etwas davon haben.
Schließlich ist es wie im RL eine Dienstleistung. Und auch da ist eine gewisse Höflichkeit ja Voraussetzung.


----------



## RavenMadow (25. Juni 2008)

also ich finde ja vz skilen kostet nich die bohne an gold alles was es kostet is ZEIT!!! erst recht wenn man schneider als 2. beruf hat oder nen twink der schneidern hat möglichst hoch natürlich dann geht man nähmlich einfach stoff farmen der ja in der regel eigentlich sehr einfach zu bekommen ist und die art mops die stoff drppen droppen meist auch silber oder zu mindest kupfer beträge von denen man den faden den man zum schneidern ja auch brauch schneidert sich dann was und entaubert das, sicher so bekommt man das gold für nen epic fm nicht wirklich zusammen aber das skillen an sich is einfach.

dazu mein beispiel: hab vz jetzt auf 295( damit kann ich jetzt erste formeln aus der scherbenwelt lernen also brauch ich jetzt arkaner staub dehn ich aber reichlich habe) gemacht und bin lieber 2h runenstoff farmen gegangen als 30-50g(is natürlich realm abhängig) für 1 große ewige essenz zu zahlen im ah.

bin dann zum kumpel oder einem aus der gilde gegangen und hab mir runnestoffgürtel herstellen lassen der gostet nur faden und runenstoffballen kann aber gernge ewige essenzen dropen beim dissen und 3 geringe ewige bedeutet entweder 1 große oder im skill bereich ab 275 1 skillpunkt. da auch traumstaum und ganz selten mal illusions staub dropen kann. und so kann man das denke ich auch bis 375 weiter machen netherstoff is ja fast noch häufiger alsm leinenstoff oder seide... und die ganzen primals(ausgenommen primalforce natürlich... kenne aber auch keine formel wo man die brauch) kann man ja auch relativ leicht farmen was natürlich auch uhrzeit abhängig is wenn ich z.b. so ab 15 uhr wenn die ganzen kiddys aus der schule kommen und mit ihren hausaufagben fertig sind is klar das da nich viel zum farmen übrig beleibt.

Und formeln wo man urnether oder nethervortex braucht kenn ich auch nicht!!!!

ansich is vz skillen also bessten falls zeit aufwändig... im gegensatz zu berufen wie schmied oder leder verarbeitung wo man wo man schon mal sachen brauch die nur ein anderer beruf herstellen kann.. oder man  einen 2then sammel beruf.(was ntürlich nich geht is mich schon klar^^)

und da mit den formeln is halt auch nur zeit intensiv klar die bessten droppen echt scheisse und das farmen dauet stunden aber wenn macht man da bei auch nur geld denn wer grauen loot im mop liegen läst is selber schuld!!!

lange rede kurzer sin: VZ SKILLEN GEHT AM EINFACHSTEN VON ALLEN !!! zumindest seh ich das so

was das TG angeht is das schwierig... an sich find ich nen TG von 5-10g ok. was ich aber nicht einsehe (und das is mir wirklich passiert) is für vz-kreuzfahrer die mats zu kaufen (letzter stand etwa 150g) und dann noch mal 150g zu zahlen um die vz zu bekommen das is echt übertieben vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie leicht sie eigentlich zu bekommen is... hier meine erfahrung bin in die pestis uum kreuzfahrer zu farmen (hab mir extra zeit genommen weil die dropp changse nich sooo hoch is) bin dann zu den scharlachroten zauberbindern (steht auch ind den datenbanken von buffed) und hau den hersten um... und sieh da was dropt?? genau kreuzfahrer... ich kämpfe mich dann den turm hcoh (wo die zauberbinder drin stehn) lotte den letzten zauberbinder auf der turm spitze und sie da was droppt?? genau kreuzfahrer!!!

wie so soll ich dafür noch 150g+ mats ausgeben?? hallo?? gehts noch??

noch mal zum TG ich finde alles was über 15g tg is selbst für mungo oder scharfrichter is echt zu viel (und wenn ich nich ausdrücklich nach TG gefragt werde oder es vorher gesagt wird giebts auch nix schlisslich spart man ja wo man kann genau wie im RL)

PUNKTUM und FERTIG


----------



## Livityy (15. Juli 2008)

Ich kann den TE absolut verstehen. Mein main char ist auch VZ und ich habe die selben Erfahrungen gemacht wie er.
Es ist richtig das das skillen von VZ im Gegensatz zu Berufen wie Kräutern/Alchi viel Zeit, Gold und Nerven kostet. Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Aufwand den ein VZ durch farmen skillen etc hatte vernüftig entlohnt werden sollte. mit meinem main char habe ich seid er existiert noch nicht einen Drop beim npc verkauft sondern komplett alles zum skillen verwendet. Wenn dann mal angucke wieviel Gold mein twink alleine durchs questen und verkaufen der Belohnung gemacht hat bis er 70 war ist das schon ein krasser Unterschied. Mein main char hatte z.B. erst mit lvl68 ein epic REIT(!!!)mount weil ich bis dahin einfach nur dauer pleite war.
Naja irgendwann war ich auf Skill 375 und dachte das ich von nun ab auch mal ein bischen Gold nebenbei verdienen kann aber weit gefehlt, so lang man nicht gefragte Formeln kann bekommst du nahezu nix.
Also habe ich los gelegt und angefangen gefragte Formeln zu farmen. Der Zeitaufwand dafür war extrem. Ich glaub keiner der es nicht selber durchgemacht hat weiß wie zu kotzen es ist Tage lang z.B. 3 Geomant der Blutschläger in einem riesigen spawn Gebiet zu suchen und immer wieder zu killen, 2771 Zauberdieb der Bashir (killcounter addon ftw^^) für +40 Spelldmg gekillt zu haben, mit der 37zigsten Kara ID endlich mal Mungo gefunden zu haben (Seelenfrost, Sonnenfeuer, sicherer Stand brauchen wahrscheinlich nochmal soviele IDs) und so weiter und so weiter.
Nach nun 9 Monaten als VZ kann ich sagen das ich nun nahezu alle Formeln kann und erst jetzt beginnt sich der Beruf langsam auszuzahlen und das auch nur weil ich nun einen recht großen Kundenstamm habe die meine Leistungen zu würdigen wissen und mir immer freiwillig TG ihres Ermessens geben. Ich verzaubern nur noch selten mal an Fremde die im handelchat fragen weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt sich für 1~2g im durchschnitt 10~15 Minuten mit denen zu beschäftigen.
Ich sage nie das ich für eine VZ ein bestimmtes TG/Gebühr haben will, wenn wer nachfragt wieviel ich will sag ich nur. "soviel dir meine Leistung wert ist" und ich bekomme in 95% der Fälle 10~200g im Schnitt wohl so 20g. Wer nichts gibt wird von mir auch keine VZ mehr bekommen.
Wenn ich wirklich Gold verdienen will log ich auf meinen Kräuter/Alchi twink und mach mit dem 300~500g pro Stunde ohne Stress


----------



## MihAmb (16. Juli 2008)

Also, mein Main ist auch Verzauberer und ich kann mich nicht beklagen...

Punkt 1: ich farm die Rezepte im EIGNEN interesse, denn wer meister seines berufes sein will, der will auch alles können was es gibt, ob nun für sich selbst wirklich brauchbar oder nicht spielt dabei für mich keine rolle

Punkt 2: wenn du im RL in ein Restaurant gehst, schreibt der dir auch nicht vor, dass das Trinkgeld 15 euro zu betragen hat, sondern das liegt in deinem ermessen wieviel du gibst, daher halte ich das auch inGame so (wobei ich auch kunden ablehne, die GAR KEIN tg geben wollen)

Punkt 3: wer nen haufen Gold ausgibt zum skillen - selbst schuld, die mats kann man auch gut selbst farmen (besonders auf stufe 70 wo man bis auf ausnahmen, insbesondere auf heilung geskillte chars, alle möglichen pre-bc 5er inis abfarmen kann)

Punkt 4: erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du für fremde leute die ganzen muster in so "harter und anstrengender arbeit" farmst (omfg mimimi), den kunden der von dir mungo will interessiert es genauso wenig, wie oft du kara musstest für die formel, wie es dich am ende interessiert, wie oft DEIN gesuchter crafter ssc/tk musste, um das muster für deinen gürtel zu bekommen! (nur son beispiel)


----------



## oliilo (28. Juli 2008)

omfg wenn ich das schon hör man verdienen kaum Geld und so 

verzaubern verdienen am meisten Kohle den man kann Gegenständen entazberrn und die erhaltenen mets fürs doppelte verkaufen (oder noch mehr)

also ich verstehe das nicht ich hab einen twink lvl 30 mit 1000g alles alleine durch verzaubern gefarmt (ohne das ich jetzt mit Absicht gefarmt hätte) wobei jegliche andere berufe nicht so leicht Farmen können außerdem würde ich auch sagen das dir Verbzauberer am meisten bringt von allen berufen ich mein gutes equip herstellen ist ok aber sein equip zu verbessern ist imba 

ok 15 g als tg ist akzeptabel und das mit igno isassi aber naja arschis gibts 

das beste ist ja das verzauberer der wohl beste Beruf jetzt mit woltk noch verbessert wird also wen die anderen beruf nicht auch deutlich verbessert werden werde ich mit allen Chats Verbzauberer ...


----------



## Jagdfeuer (1. August 2008)

Meines Erachtens liegt Dein Misserfolg an Deiner Art und Weise alles runter zu reden. Mein Twink hat Sk375 und freut sich über jede Anfrage zum Verzaubern. Ich finde TG 5-10 vollkommen okay (kriege ich auch fast immer beim Übergeben der Mats...) - auch bei seltenen Verzauberungen, da sich das in Summe auch rechnet. Ausserdem kannst Du Dir mit Beratung (!) auch einen Stamm an Leuten zusammensuchen, die Dich immer wieder anfragen, teilweise habe ich mehr Anfragen von "Stammkunden" als Verkaufsmeldungen des AH, da die Wissen, dass ich sie fair behandel (fehlen mal Mats gebe ich sie dazu - kostenlos!) und gucke einer schau, im Anschluss daran kommen grüne Teile vollkommen umsonst mit einem netten Brief dabei in den Postkasten, die viel mehr wert sind als der Splitter oder Staub, den ich gesponsort habe. Das ist halt ein bissel wie im wahren Leben: Wie es hinein schallt,.........
Um Deinem Ärger aber ein bisschen Ruhe zu gönnen, schau Dir die Rezeptpreise beim Juwi an (500+g/Rezept), dafür kannst Du dann aber auch richtig Geld verdienen...  - zumindest bis zum nächsten Patch. 
Kumpel, das ist ein Spiel und jeder kann für sich entscheiden was er macht. Und wenn Du Deinen Verzauberer nicht gerade positiv spielst (gehe mal anhand Deiner Kommentare einfach davon aus) kriegst Du auch nur Dein Verhalten zurück.

Ein glücklicher Verzauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (1. August 2008)

erzaubern is meistens für mich derb uninteressant, allerdings entzaubern von meinem grünen crap für arkanen staub und planargedöns, da bin ich fan - problem: Verzauberer auf Blackrock haben ein offen definiertes problem damit mir den kram gegen tg zu entzaubern, weil ich die mats haben will. Wo das problem ist, verstehe ich nicht. Ich habs erfarmt, also gehören mir die mats, ich kanns nur nicht selbst herstellen- suche entzauberer - der kriegt tg und hat auch was davon und keinen aufwand - trotzdem nur gemoser. 

Einfach zu viele Neidhammel online. Ich freu mich tierisch wenn mich einer anwhispert ob ich den und den gem machen kann (Juwelenlui bin ich), den kriegt er umsonst wenn er die mats hat oder super günstig wenn er sie nicht hat. Ich bin ausnahmsweise mal kein farmfaules hascherl, von daher kann ich mir nix vorwerfen das ich mich auf die dienstleistungen anderer ausruhe trotzdem will keiner fair helfen. ergo- angekotzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel zu verzauberern auf blackrock! (Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel: Gilden intern und unter freunden geht natürlich immer was, ich suche nur random disenchanter wenn ihm das dissen eventuell skillpunkte bringt!)


----------



## LifeisPain (1. August 2008)

Verzauberer sind auf dem Server wo ich zocke sehr begehrt und lassen gern mal en tg springen.
Vorallem sind die Verzauberer zum Teil auch sehr spendabel.
hab gestern von nem 70er einfach so komplette rüstung verzaubert bekommen ohne mats und tg XD hehe, das leben ist manchmal ends geil


----------



## N3ji (1. August 2008)

Ich habe Verzaubern erlernt, weil ich damals die Preise für die ganzen VZ Mats einfach teuer fand. So konnte ich meine Gegenstände einfach ohne hohe Kosten verzaubern (einzig die Ruten, besonders die Eterniumrute, waren schon bisschen kostspielig^^).

Ganz ehrlich, ich freu mich immer, wenn ich einer Person etwas verzaubern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanette1976 (1. August 2008)

wayne


----------



## Pusillin (1. Februar 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Hmmm das letztemal als ich Werbung gemacht habe und einem Fremden was verzaubert war ein Typ, der mich extra von Shath nach IF beordert hat und sich gerademal ein Danke begemüht hat und kein TG gab.
> Seit dem verzaubere ich nur noch Bekannte und renn auch keinen Rezepten nach, die ich nicht für mich selber brauche.


 jo eterniumrute 600-800g, wenn nicht nochmehr, allein durch die 4 urmacht -.-






> Verzauberkunst ist meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Rotzberuf, welcher Anerkennung verdient hat, statt dessen aber der verkommenste Beruf überhaupt ist... Ich hab für keinen einzigen Enchant mehr als 5g bekommen. Gemessen an dem Aufwand den man betreibt um den Beruf auf 375 zu bekommen und dann noch mit guten Rezepten aus zu statten ein absoluter Witz...



bin voll und ganz deiner meinung, verzauberungskunst ist ne reine opferrolle, der härteste beruf der welt und gleichzeitig den schlecht bezahlteste.
frag:wieso skillen das leute?
1. wenns keine macht steigt die nachfrage, somit auch der preis und leider auch das angebot
2. stoffies wähln schneierei (oft) und was bleib sonst noch über als einzelberuf???? außer farmberufe -.-


----------



## Pusillin (1. Februar 2009)

> erzaubern is meistens für mich derb uninteressant, allerdings entzaubern von meinem grünen crap für arkanen staub und planargedöns, da bin ich fan - problem: Verzauberer auf Blackrock haben ein offen definiertes problem damit mir den kram gegen tg zu entzaubern, weil ich die mats haben will. Wo das problem ist, verstehe ich nicht. Ich habs erfarmt, also gehören mir die mats, ich kanns nur nicht selbst herstellen- suche entzauberer - der kriegt tg und hat auch was davon und keinen aufwand - trotzdem nur gemoser.



sry, aber es ist nunmal die einzige einnahmeqelle, und das einzige was wir verzauberer haben, womit wir geld verdienen KÖNNEN, wofür wir dann aber aufs skillen verzichten müssen. und diese einzige einnahmequelle verkauft keine von uns so einfach. was meinst du wie teuer es war das so hochzutreiben? zahl mir wenigstens 1% meiner skillkosten als tg und ich machs dir, aber ja sry, verzauberung auf 450 skillen kostet ja 10k gold, das wären ja 100g zu teuer. bei 5g tg müssten wir 2000 leuten etwas verzaubern oder entzaubern.... und der zeitaufwand wäre noch gar nicht einbezogen, was man in der zeit an gold mit daylis machen könnte.


von blizz wird die abeit übrigens auch nicht belohnt, ringverzauberungen...... +19zaubermacht ist das beste: toll
wenn ich bedenke:ingis verzaubern stießfel mit sprint (praktisch neuer, lebensrettender zauber) und andre sachen so, dass sie mal
eben 2k instant schaden machen (handschuhe) oder direkt 2k ae mit 5 sec stun bombenwerfen ohne platz an ausrüstung zu verschwenden.
wer verz wegen ringverzauberungen skillt, kann sich lieber jeden andren beruf nehmen: kürschnern st sogar besser: einfach zu skillen und bringt crit dazu...


----------



## CharlySteven (4. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> verzauberung auf 450 skillen kostet ja 10k gold, das wären ja 100g zu teuer. bei 5g tg müssten wir 2000 leuten etwas verzaubern oder entzaubern.... und der zeitaufwand wäre noch gar nicht einbezogen, was man in der zeit an gold mit daylis machen könnte.


wo hast du diesen stuss her? Ich hab bisher für meine ganze Verzauberungskunst 0g ausgegeben.... vieleicht solltest du mal alle nordend quests machen und in inis gehn, da bekommste genug sachen um verzen hochzuskillen....

btw. hab ich durchs verkaufen von alten BC crap (das war 5monate vorm wotlk releas) 5k gold verdient.....


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Das Problem am Verzaubern lässt sich mit einem direkten Vergleich eines anderen Berufs etwas aufzeigen...

Lederverarbeitung - Kürschnern:
Man kürschnert Leder um sich zu skillen. Am einfachsten geht das irgendwann mit mit den Rüstungssets.
Endergebnis -> +1 Skillpunkt und 1 Rüstungsset
Dieses kann man nun ins AH stellen und erhält dadurch je nach Set sogar noch Gold.

Schneider - VZ:
Man farmt Stoffe, erstellt Items und entzaubert sie. Die Mats werden zum skillen benutzt. Niemand will solche Verzauberungen und somit muss man wohl oder übel ein eigenes Items verzaubern.
Endergebnis -> +1 Skillpunkt und nix(!)
Das selbst verzauberte Item kann man nichtmal höher beim NPC verkaufen (Standard-Preis). Somit hat man nur einen Verlust für den Skillpunkt gemacht.

Wer einem VZ kein TG gibt, ist'n Schmarotzer und soll sich danach gefälligst einen anderen Dummen suchen. VZ haben nunmal kein Endprodukt, dass sie ins AH stellen könnten (die Inschriftenkundler mögen mir verzeihen, aber ihre Pergamente taugen entweder nix oder werden zu teuer angeboten, was auch wieder ein Verlustgeschäft ausmacht).

Die einzigen Möglichkeiten, dass man ab Max-Skill wirklich Gold machen kann ist... Fürs Entzaubern von fremden Items, verzaubern von fremden Items Geld zu verlangen. Oder aber man entzaubert selbst gefundene, erworbene, als Schneider erstellte Items und verscherbelt diese im AH.

Momentan gibts wirklich nur drei Berufe, mit denen man n'goldenes Näschen verdienen kann. Bergbau > Juwelenschleifen > Elixier-Alchimisten...

Ps'
Um die Stimmung aber auch mal etwas zu erhöhen. Schlimmer gehts immer. Undankbarster Job ever ist und bleibt der Ingenieur!!!


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Um die Stimmung aber auch mal etwas zu erhöhen. Schlimmer gehts immer. Undankbarster Job ever ist und bleibt der Ingenieur!!!


dafür haben die mounts^^

*ich will auch auf einer arkanen wolke fliegen*


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ps'
> Um die Stimmung aber auch mal etwas zu erhöhen. Schlimmer gehts immer. Undankbarster Job ever ist und bleibt der Ingenieur!!!


Jeder der Ingenieur als Beruf wählt sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, das es sich hierbei mehr um einen Fun-Beruf handelt.


----------



## Vertiga (6. Februar 2009)

Die vielen Berufsvergleiche, die hier immer wieder angeführt werden hinken doch ein wenig.
Es ist "witzlos", einen Verzauberer mit einem Schmied e.g. zu vergleichen.
Zu sagen Verzauberer sei für den Allerwertesten, alle anderen haben es so viel besser....sorry, Schwachsinn.

Warum?

Bleiben wir beim Beispiel Schmied: Schmiede können ihre Erze/Barren nicht selber herstellen, (KOSTENFREI) ins AH stellen, 
und anschliessend die Mitspieler auffordern :"Kauft die von uns eingestellten ( häufig überteuerten) Mats, bringt sie zu uns zurück, und wir schmieden euch daraus gegen
dickes TG was nettes".

Diese Rechnung geht nur auf, wenn der betreffende Schmied auch Bergbauer ist, womit quasi ein Beruf den anderen forciert.


Verzauberer hingegen besitzen imho genau diesen Vorteil. Sie produzieren mit nur einem einzigen Beruf genau die Materialien, die sie anschliessend
in den Handel bringen, mit dem sicheren Wissen, diese Materialien kommen logischerweise in den Berufszweig zurück.
Hier wird kein zweiter Beruf "vorgeschrieben", ein nicht unerheblicher Vorteil, denke ich.


Weiterhin darf man nie vergessen, Verzauberungen sind immer "on Top". Ein Schmied (ich fixiere mich, ich weiss^^) produziert ein Item, der Verzauberer verzaubert es,
soweit Standard.
Jetzt droppt dem Spieler ein besseres Item...was passiert?
Wird der Schmied jetzt nochmal gefragt, ob er nicht evtl noch was besseres kann?   Ein klares Nein!
Wird der Verzauberer jetzt nochmal gefragt, ob er dieses neue Item nicht auch verzaubern kann? Selbstverständlich, oder?

Ich denke, aus diesen beiden Gründen haben Verzauberer nicht wirklich viel Grund zum Klagen.
Und um b.t.t. zu kommen, was die Tg-Frage anbelangt. Ein Spieler, der einmal zu "geizig" war, wird sicher irgendwann mal ein besseres Item finden. Und dann seid
ihr am Drücker.

MfG
Vertiga


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Februar 2009)

Vertiga schrieb:


> Ich denke, aus diesen beiden Gründen haben Verzauberer nicht wirklich viel Grund zum Klagen.


Doch hat er. Schon alleine die ganzen Gegenstände die man entzaubern muss um skillen zu können, anstatt sie beim Händler zu verticken. Das macht von 1 bis Level 80 schon locker einen vierstelligen Betrag aus, der allein dadurch verloren geht. VZ haben wirklich erst im Endcontent was davon. Alles davor verursacht nur Kosten. Vielleicht hier und da mal eine kleine billige Verzauberung und das war es auch schon. Ansonsten skillt man meist eh an sich selbst rum und verzaubert 10 - 20x den selben Gegenstand.


----------



## Vertiga (6. Februar 2009)

Um bei dem gebrachten Beispiel zu bleiben....

Wie kommt ein Verzauberer an seine Items, die er entzaubern kann?
Questen...tun Schmiede auch, aber wenn Sie keine Verbesserung aus den Questbelohnungen ziehen können, bleibt "nur" der Verkauf, während Verzauberer
ihre Belohnungen für ihren Beruf verarbeiten können.



> Ansonsten skillt man meist eh an sich selbst rum und verzaubert 10 - 20x den selben Gegenstand


Ich denke, ich brauch dir nicht vorrechnen, wie oft der zitierte Schmied "Kpferne Kettenwesten/Armschienen/Stiefel....grüne Eisenhalsbergen...etc"
herstellen muss, die er für weniger als die Mats-AH-Kosten an den NPC verticken muss....es sei denn, es findet sich ein Verzauberer, der die günstig aufkauft, um
slbst damit zu skillen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind wir beim leidigen Thema des Farmens.
Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, dass "Mobs farmen" insbesondere in Inis lukrativer ist als "Erze klopfen".
Beim Bergbau fällt gelegentlich mal ein Steinchen ab, das mag stimmen. 
Mobs haben da deutlich mehr zu bieten, von der "Barschaft" die viele bei sich führen mal abgesehen.

MfG
Vertiga


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder was zum Thema.
Hat ewig gedauert bis ich auf 450 kam und dann wollt ich jmdn. was verzaubern und als ich sagte kleines TG pls sagte er lol normalerweise geben mir die verzauberer was dafür. Ich erstmal nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Nach dem Mats Nerf gings ja wieder, aber einige Leute sind in der Hinsicht ziemlich unwissend wie teuer es ist den scheiß Beruf zu skillen...^^


----------



## Mindista (7. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Thema.
> Hat ewig gedauert bis ich auf 450 kam und dann wollt ich jmdn. was verzaubern und als ich sagte kleines TG pls sagte er lol normalerweise geben mir die verzauberer was dafür. Ich erstmal nur
> 
> 
> ...




dein kunde hat da etwas verwechselt. viele verzauberer geben gold wenn man für die verzauberung einen skillpunkt bekommt


----------



## Tabuno (7. Februar 2009)

Mindista schrieb:


> dein kunde hat da etwas verwechselt. viele verzauberer geben gold wenn man für die verzauberung einen skillpunkt bekommt


Jep, anscheinend wusste er nicht das ich schon auf 450 war.


----------



## cM2003 (26. Februar 2009)

Und selbst wenn... Es ist doch scheiss egal, ob der Enchanter auf 450 ist oder nicht. Wenn ich einen Enchant bekommen will, dann will ich eine Dienstleistung. Ob der Enchanter nun 400 Rezepte im Angebot hat, oder 900 spielt jawohl keine Rolle!
Wenn ich bei nem kleinen Versandhandel bestelle, muss ich doch genauso zahlen, wie wenn ich bei amazon bestelle...

Und 10g TG sind einfach mal rein gar nichts! Das hat man schon raus wenn man nen grünen Gegenstand beim Händler verkauft. Dieses Geizverhalten geht mir sowas von aufn Sack...

-edit-
Die Enchanter die Gold für Skillpunkte geben machen das ja auch nur aus Egoismus, weil sie somit die Mats sparen und dann halt 10g zahlen damit sie den Skillpunkt bekommen. Wenn ich den Enchant aber eh will, wieso noch was an Gold nehmen? Der Typ aus deinem Beispiel da oben war auf jeden Fall in meinen Augen ein kleines stupides egoistisches Kleinkind...


----------



## Syrras (4. Mai 2009)

Ingi ist doch eher der PvP Beruf mit Netzen, Dynamit und den "schnellen Stiefeln"...


----------



## Malohin (11. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte ja mal das Fluchen anderer Beruf-Ausübenden hören, wenn Blizzard es implementiert, dass alle 50-75 Skillpunkte ein neues Werkzeug erstellt werden muss,
welches dann erstmal Mats im Wert von 200-500 Gold kostet. Z.B. "Runenverzierter Titanschmiedehammer" oder "Runenverziertes Eterniumkürschnermesser"

Und wer meint er muss sich meine Dienste nicht bezahlen lassen, wird (leider) irgendwo einen Dummen finden der's umsonst macht. Mittlerweile wollen einige 
ja schon nicht mehr für die Mats den regulären AH-Preis bezahlen. Und seit es Leute gibt, die verzauberte Rollen zu 50% des Erstellungspreises ins AH stellen
ist es noch schwerer geworden auf seine Unkosten zu kommen...


----------



## Ascanius (14. Mai 2009)

Also seit Wotkl verzaubere ich eig nichts mehr.
Das bisschen TG (Wenn es überhaupt etwas gibt) ist den Aufwand nicht wert.
10g für ne VZ war zu BC-Zeiten noch ganz nett, jetzt ist es nichts!

Ich habe mir eigentlich viel von den Rollen versprochen.
Aber da lässt sich noch weniger dran verdienen, da 
1. Zuviele Gimps die Rollen unter Materialwert ins AH setzen
2. Zu wenige seltene Rezepte

Mit den Mats kann man imo auch keine Knete machen, da diese sowas von günstig geworden sind.

Imo bin ich nur noch VZ, wegen 2x +19 ZM...


----------



## Medulla (21. Mai 2009)

ja das mit den rollen klappt nicht wircklich toll, denke auch das zuwenig im ah angeboten werden, so das die leute schon garnicht auf die idee kommen danach zugucken, hm, muss mich jetzt sogar als einer dieser gimps outen, welche die unter matswert reinstellt grade wenn man den rollenpreis (kenne leider keine inschriftenkundler also kommen die rollen auch meist ueberteuert aus dem ah)mit einbezieht, aber wenn die vzrolle zum 8 mal zurueck kommt senke ich den preis halt, nuetzt ja nix, denn grade beim hochlevln ist es schwer die vz an den man/frau zu bringen


----------



## Theclis (22. Mai 2009)

Bin auch Verzauberer und muss sagen wer den Beruf nur des Geldverdienens wegen macht, der hat den Sinn des Verzauberers einfach nicht verstanden. 
Und wer für die Mats zum Leveln auch noch 5000g ausgibt und meint, die dann schnell wieder reinholen zu müssen, der .... *self censored*

Leute, die schnell Kohle machen wollen ohne selbst Unkosten zu haben, denen empfehle ich Bergbau und Kürschnerei, wer neu auf einem Server anfängt, für den ist das sowieso erste Wahl.

Verzauberkunst nimmt man aus folgenden Gründen:
1) Um selbst nicht hinter den teuren Mats herrennen zu müssen und auf andere Verzauberer angewiesen zu sein, wenn man mal auf die Schnelle etwas verzaubert haben möchte.
2) Um seiner Gilde eine Dienstleistung anbieten zu können, für die man im Gegenzug z.B. Elixiere, geschmiedete Gegenstände, Quetitems etc. bekommt.
3) Um bei Runs auf Inis die gefallenen Gegenstände sofort entzaubern zu können und Platz im Inv spart.
4) Um die Ringverzauberungen für sich selbst nutzen zu können.
5) Um Geld damit zu verdienen, ja es geht tatsächlich :-)

Als Marktschreier verdinge ich mich allerdings nicht, ich stelle Rollen her aus den Mats, die mir die Quests (seelengebundene Gegenstände) und Inis liefern, und ab damit ins AH. Man bekommt schnell ein Gefühl dafür, welche Rollen warme Semmeln und welche Ladenhüter sind, darauf kann man sich einstellen.
Übrigens auch ein großer Vorteil, die Essenzen lassen sich OHNE Einstellgebühr im AH verticken, ein großer Vorteil gegenüber den anderen verarbeitenden Berufen.
Wer allerdings 5000g ausgibt um Verzauberung (oder irgendeinen anderen Beruf) zu leveln, der hat einfach keine Geduld. Beim Questen und Iniruns fällt so viel Zeug, dass man das AH nicht zwingend benötigt. Und wenn dann nimmt man nur die wirklich günstigen Angebote. Man muss Verzauberung nicht an einem Tag auf 450 bringen, ich bin jetzt auch erst nach 3 Monaten auf 425, allerdings ohne dass mich der Beruf bislang arm gemacht hat, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Taksoa (24. Mai 2009)

Muss euch armen Verzauberern mal trösten. Kann es gut nachvollziehen , das ihr euch ärgert. Mir würds da nicht anders ergehen.
Ist bei mir und Juwe auch nicht anders. Hab des auch nachträglich mit 80 neu erlernt und teuer geskillt. Und wenn ich Steine schleife und die Leute mir nichts geben wollen, dann frage ich nach TG. Kommt nur n " lol, rofl etc" , dann wird erstmal disskutiert darüber. bis er so genervt ist das er mir, damit ich ruhig bin, tg gibt xD

Thema Vz. Wenn ich mir was verzaubern lasse oder dissen lasse, gebe ich IMMER (auf bestimmte Sachen ) 10-30g TG!

So long...Taksi


----------



## Kaldy (29. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich: Wenn man eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmt, sollte man dafür auch einen Obolus geben. Wie hoch ist dabei erst mal zweitrangig. Aber das gehört doch zum guten Ton. 

Erst recht, wenn ein 80er was ver- oder entzaubert haben will, finde ich ist es für ihn arg peinlich, wenn er auch noch anfängt über ein paar Goldstückchen zu maulen.... 

Ich habe in letzter Zeit das Gefühl, das jeder alles umsonst haben will. Ich hatte mich eine Zeit lang auf das Spiel im Handelschat "Suche Vz..." usw eingelassen. Habe TG freiwillig gelassen. Von den 11 Leuten hat einer 10 G gegeben (Hochachtung...!) , Zwei 5 G und einige immerhin ein freundliches Danke... Aber 3 Leute haben gar nichts gemacht... Umgedreht und weg. Nicht mal ein "Danke".... ! Und dafür habe ich meine Aktionen unterbrochen und bin extra nach OG gekommen...! Da hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf. Ich mache nur noch für Freunde und der Gilde was. Für andere nur noch als Ausnahme...

Auf das bischen Gold, was als TG rüberkommen kann, sollte man als 80er ja nicht grad angewiesen sein....

So seh ich das jedenfalls...


----------



## Redryujin (15. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Thema.
> Hat ewig gedauert bis ich auf 450 kam und dann wollt ich jmdn. was verzaubern und als ich sagte kleines TG pls sagte er lol normalerweise geben mir die verzauberer was dafür. Ich erstmal nur
> 
> 
> ...




Das war letztens auch bei mir so hab nen skill von 443 und da wollte einer seine Waffe verzaubern.
Hab gesagt klar mach ich dir gegen mats und tg.

Dann kam der Spruch " TG geb ich keins, du musst mir was zahlen weil du einen skillpunkt von mir bekommst"

Ich habs natürlich dann nicht verzaubert. Wo sind wir denn ich geh ja auch in keinen Supermarkt und kauf ein und dann an der Kasse verlange ich noch 20 Euro während der Einkauf umsonst war.

Das kommt aber nur weil viele schreiben wenn sie einen skillpunkt bekommen bekommt der Kunde dafür 20g. Habgier eben.


----------



## Vanderley (16. August 2009)

Das ganze ist wie mit den Magierportalen. Ich vreagiere gar nicht mehr auf die Anfragen on Portalen weil meits net mal en danke kommt. Schleifen und Verzaubern mach ich "nur" für Freunde und Gilde und da verlange ich nix...Für die paar G die mann dann doch bekommen wenn ich mich auch im Channel anbieten würde ärgere ich mich net rumm


----------



## Sanaki (22. August 2009)

ich verzaubere auch nur mehr für Freunde... und hab verz auch nur dass wenn ich ma inis gehe alle grünen/blauen und äpixx disse... und 40ap ring enchant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (25. August 2009)

Weiß ja nicht auf was für Servern ihr seid, aber bei mir werden immer Juwes und Verzauberer gesucht. Gerade Mittwoch und Donnerstag kann ich mit meinen beiden Dinestleistern nur in Dala stehen und Gold machen. Ich schalte ab und zu mein makro im /2 und schon kommen Anfragen. 
Prinzipiell verlange ich 10 Fold für einen epischen Stein oder eine Verzauberung. Wohlgemerkt Provision, Mats müssen gestellt werden. Wem das zu teuer ist, der soll sich doch jemanden anders suchen. Allein seid dem es die epischen Steine gibt, habe ich sicherlich um die 800 Gold nur mit Provisionen gemacht. Gab auch Leute die meinten das ist zu teuer, aber die meisten gaben eher mehr.

Will damit sagen, klar am Anfang vor dem Geschäft die Bedingungen klären und die wenigsten Kunden sagen dann nein. Wer doch, soll jemanden anders nerven, aber mich nicht.


----------



## ztryqer (31. August 2009)

10 Gold für 'nen epischen Stein? ... da nehm ich mir doch lieber 5 min. Zeit am Tag und stell 'n paar Auktionen ein => 100 G Gewinn (und kein dummes Gelaber von geizigen Kunden).  Die Post-Patch-Phase, in der man 230 G für einen 20 Int Stein bekommt, scheint aber auch wieder vorbei zu sein. 

In der Zeit, in der sich andere Spieler in Dalaran prostituieren, mach ich dann lieber Daily-Quest für 13 G das Stück.


----------



## Bullzyi (2. September 2009)

soda bin selber Verzauberer und will mal was dazu sagen....

Angebot und Nachfrage regulieren den Markt... das Problem ist einfach das es zuviele von jedem Beruf gibt....  und wenn eben der 1 erste es nicht gratis macht gehe ich zum 2 ten... es spammen ja eh zur Prime time 10 Berufler ( ja alle ) im Hauptchat und bieten ihre Dienste an....

Das Problem könnte man aushebeln in dem man Berufe skillen richtig schwer macht bzw ... vielleicht nur Rezepten skillen kann die irgendwo dropen und die nicht beim Händler kaufbar sind...

dafür ist wow aber zu causal...  das heisst, versuche als Verzauberer nicht Gold zu machen mit deiner Dienstleistung...  das hat sich in WoW eben schon so eingebürgert das man höchstens mal ein Trinkgeld bekommt..

sei schlauer und verdiene an den mats die du herstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ist dein Einnahmequelle, und vor allem als Verzauberer kann man da schon gut was machen... tippp von mir Visionenstaub Illusionenstaub Nether und ewige Essenzen...  

Günstig Gegenstände im AH kaufen, zerlegen und wieder reinstellen... bzw gibst da paar nette Gegenstände die sich auszahlen selber herzustellen und zu zerlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgabe suche die

Und ja ich würde auch Gold hergeben wenn ich einen Skillpunkt bekomme... wenn er mich nett drum fragt... und wenns nicht zu teuer ist...

ich profitiere ja davon ... das ich ihm helfe .. er profitiert, ich profitiere...  die Frage ist jetzt wie man das Gegeneinander abwägt... wegen dem oben geschriebenen da man eh 100 deppen findet... deswegen sitzt er auf dem längeren Ast 

Und der Vergleich mit dem SPAR hinkt.. wenn du ein NoName in den Spar geht um etwas zu kaufen... und dann nicht zahlen will ...  wie hat der Shop von dir den profitiert ? Eben gar nicht

Wenn Madonna vielleicht reingeht müsste sie auch nichts zahlen..  die indirekte Werbung die man vielleicht abkriegt sollte es Wert sein


----------



## Vazlav (8. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Spieler, die lernen Berufe um für sich persönlich einen Entchant zu mache.
Es gibt Spieler, die geben 10G pro Skillpunkt bis sie auf 450 sind und wundern sich dann, wenn jeder noch TG will um sich von Dir verzaubern zu lassen.
Es gibt Spieler, die die Spielemechanik noch nicht begriffen haben.
Einerseits kommen die Entchant Mats nur in Massen von Entchanter selbst ins AH.
Die wenigen Mats, die von Spielern eines anderen Berufs ins AH kommen, sind nur dank der neuen Entchant Funktion bei Drops möglich und auch nur wenn?...TATA ein Entchanter dabei ist. Und der bekommt kein TG dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde es staffeln.
Easy Entchants 5G
Medium Entchants 10G
High Entchants 20G

Im Ernst jede HC Ini bringt 15 bis 20 G + Drops und Kohle in der INI wer regt sich da über 10G TG auf?

Mittlerweile habe ich Stammkunden die mich bezahlen weil Sie froh sind das ich alles verzaubern kann und sie mir vertrauen.
Wenn mir einer Mats reindrückt und dann den Gegenstand und kein TG kommt, gebe ich die Mats zurück und wünsche freundlich einen schönen TG.

Und ich Porte nur wenn vorher der Entchantpreis ausgemacht wurde!


----------



## Gladerito (8. Januar 2010)

Vazlav schrieb:


> Es gibt Spieler, die lernen Berufe um für sich persönlich einen Entchant zu mache.
> Es gibt Spieler, die geben 10G pro Skillpunkt bis sie auf 450 sind und wundern sich dann, wenn jeder noch TG will um sich von Dir verzaubern zu lassen.
> Es gibt Spieler, die die Spielemechanik noch nicht begriffen haben.
> Einerseits kommen die Entchant Mats nur in Massen von Entchanter selbst ins AH.
> ...




So sehe ich das auch.

Verzauberkunst ist wenn nicht DER Teuerste Beruf den man machen kann aber ich denke auch einer der beliebtesten da JEDER vz braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber man steckt so einen riesigen Haufen Geld darein,dass man auch mit full skill und schönen rezepten ruhig nen 2-Stelligen TG betrag bekommen sollte ohne,dass man fragen muss oder gefragt wird wieviel Tg oder ob man überhaupt TG haben möchte.

Wenn ich einen Twink mache lasse ich die Waffe auch immer VZ z.b mit 29 zm oder was es da gibt ^^.

Da das Rezept nicht viele haben biete auch immer umdie 30-50g tg mit in den Channel oder auch für lvl 80 Vz zahle ich so umdie 10-20g kommt drauf an welche es sein soll.

Ich hänge zwar selbst immer unter 1k Gold aber ich hatte schonmal so einen Fall ,wo gesagt wurde "5g ? was will ich damit" und der Verzauberer ging.

Oder wie der Thread Ersteller auch sagt bei so seltenen Rezepten wo man Wochen für farmt soll man ja auch 10-20g entgeld für bekommen.


----------



## Rygel (5. März 2010)

ja, ein thema über das man ein buch schreiben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! ich bin jemand, der verzauberkunst gewählt hat um für twinks ver- und entzaubern zu können und natürlich auch um gold damit zu verdienen! richtig reich wirde man damit sicher nicht und auch die kosten für das skillen auf 450 holt man sicher erst nach langer zeit wieder rein aber ich finde ein bisschen mühe muss man sich auch geben!

ich kaufe/farme die rezepte nach, von denen ich merke das sie gefragt oder beliebt sind und treibe mich manchmal bis zu ner stunde in einer hauptstadt rum um meine verzauberungen loszuwerden. sonntag nachmittags bringt das natürlich nicht viel - da muss man schon morgens oder nachts am ball bleiben. reisebereitschaft hilft ebenfalls.

leider kommte es auch bei mir immer wieder vor, dass ich mal 3G TG bekomme oder auf anfragen im handelschannel antworte ("suche vz!". ich: "hier ist einer."). da in diesem zusammenhang dann von TG nie die rede ist gehe ich dabei auch manchmal leer aus und ärgere mich. muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich auch schonmal 50G für nur zwei verzauberungen bekommen habe. das macht natürlich wieder was gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn... Es ist doch scheiss egal, ob der Enchanter auf 450 ist oder nicht. Wenn ich einen Enchant bekommen will, dann will ich eine Dienstleistung. Ob der Enchanter nun 400 Rezepte im Angebot hat, oder 900 spielt jawohl keine Rolle!
> Wenn ich bei nem kleinen Versandhandel bestelle, muss ich doch genauso zahlen, wie wenn ich bei amazon bestelle...
> 
> Und 10g TG sind einfach mal rein gar nichts! Das hat man schon raus wenn man nen grünen Gegenstand beim Händler verkauft. Dieses Geizverhalten geht mir sowas von aufn Sack...
> ...



ich finde es ist jeden selbst überlassen ich selbst verlange für keine Verzauberung ein Trinkgeld aber bin immer nett und zuvorkommend und bekomm dann auch meist ein gutes Trinkgeld vorgestern bekam ich für Mungo & Beserker 50 und 20 Gold Trinkgeld.


----------



## Rodulf (5. März 2010)

was ich nicht begreife ist, warum Leute sich einen Beruf zusammenkaufen und dann rumjammern, das sie das Gold nicht wieder bekommen.

Ich habe einen lvl 39 Mage mit 300/300 Vz und der hat nur zum lvln Pergament gekauft und ich glaub einmal 5 Essenzen, weil ich keinen Bock hatt im Versunkenen Tempel ewig grüne items zu farmen.

Der kann auch ohne Probleme auf 450 geskillt werden, da muss man halt mal paar ini drops sammeln und entzaubern oder mit einem befreundeten Tank ein paar alte raids/inis gehen

ich geb auch immer 20g Trinkgold wenn nicht mein Gildenkollege gerade da ist und mir die VZ umsonst macht, weil wir einfach immer paar mats bunkern. Gleiches gilt für Juwe, ich geb nem Juwe Kollegen paar Steine wenn er gerade welche braucht und dafür bekomm ich genau die Schliffee die ich haben will, der hat extra die REzepte gelernt, so sollte WoW funktionieren und nicht .... neeeeeedddd Golddddd .... wofür auch 16k Mount ???


----------



## Elnor (30. März 2010)

Auf unseren Realm bekommt man Tg von ca 10-50g einer hat sogar schonmal 200 gegeben wenn die Vz selten ist und die nicht jeder auf dem Realm hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (21. April 2010)

Gestern 2 Enchants gemacht und jeweils Mats und 40g TG bekommen,klar sowas ist eher die Ausnahme aber ich schreibe auch dass ich eine kleine Spende gerne hätte. Und unter 10g TG gibt bei uns eigentlich nie jemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders toll ists,wenn sie die Mats noch aus dem AH kaufen und die eigenen,teureren Mats kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht klagen, auch wennes wohl noch ein paar Monate dauert, bis ich das Gold aus dem Nachlvln drinne habe ^^


----------



## Malohin (16. Juli 2010)

Bei uns muss man mittlerweile froh sein, wenn man ausser Beleidigungen überhaupt etwas bekommt...

Ich bin ja dafür, dass jedes mal wenn in 'ner Ini oder SZ ein Item per "Entzaubern"-Button gedissed wird,
der VZ einen gewissen Betrag dafür bekommt sofern er das nicht selbst bekommt. 

z.B.

1 Tiefenkristall 1,50G
1 Traumsplitter 1 G
1 Große Kosmische Essenz 75 SS
1 Schleierstaub 50 SS

Bei mehreren VZ wird der Betrag wie beim looten unter den VZ geteilt. Dann sind 10G als TG für "Berserker" o.ä. auch ok...


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. Juli 2010)

wieso sollten andere bezahlen, wenn in ner Ini automatisch gedisst wird? Du als VZ hast damit doch absolut keinerlei Arbeit...


----------



## Avolus (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich zahle meist für jegliche Dienste von Berufen 50-100g (Verzauberungen, Juwelen, Gegenstandsverbesserungen i. A.), da mir diese Dinge auch was Wert sind.
Würde ich sie nicht unbedingt brauchen, hole ich sie mir auch nicht von anderen Mitspielern.

Aber letztlich sind die Preise der Mats von Realm zu Realm erheblich unterschiedlich.

Es gibt immer Leute, die mehr zahlen als andere und welche, denen das alles was man in seine Künste reinsteckt relativ egal ist und nur auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht sind.
Solange man seine Berufe noch gildenintern bereitstellen kann (gegen entsprechender Vergütung), ist ja noch alles ok ^^


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> wieso sollten andere bezahlen, wenn in ner Ini automatisch gedisst wird? Du als VZ hast damit doch absolut keinerlei Arbeit...



nicht aufregen ^^ Der Goldgeier gehört vllt zu derselben Fraktion (von der Einstellung her), die auf alles in ner Ini Bedarf würfeln, worauf sie können -.- Gold ist Gold oder so.. Hab mich mal mit meinem Jäger und meinem Freund als Tank in eine Ini begeben und als dann jemand ständig auf grüne Items bedarft hat, haben wir den gekickt. Was soll der Mist? Zu dumm, um Dailies zu machen? O.o


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Also ich zahle meist für jegliche Dienste von Berufen 50-100g (Verzauberungen, Juwelen, Gegenstandsverbesserungen i. A.), da mir diese Dinge auch was Wert sind.
> Würde ich sie nicht unbedingt brauchen, hole ich sie mir auch nicht von anderen Mitspielern.
> 
> Aber letztlich sind die Preise der Mats von Realm zu Realm erheblich unterschiedlich.
> ...



Als Urtümliches Saronit noch mehr als 2k Gold gekostet hat, hab ich auch ca 300 g TG für die ICC-Stiefel bezahlt ^^ Mittlerweile frag ich einfach, was derjenige dafür will und geb's ihm. Gibt Leute, die nicht gierig sind und die bekommen dann sogar mehr als sie wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere wiederum werden wegen ihrer Gier ausgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und gildenintern wird alles umsonst hergestellt. Ich verschenke sogar in Raids epische Steinchen, nachdem ich sie geschliffen hab ^^


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

als verzauberer hast schlechte karten, wenn du skillen musst und/oder keine interessanten rezepte hast.
nur komisch, einige schaffens auch ohne anderen was zu verzaubern. ich habe nebenbei schneidern gelernt und den krempel+questkrempel entzaubert. 

wenn ich jedoch "ausgeskillt", mit ner menge verzauberungen, von nem mitspieler names "vollhonk" (name von der red. geändert) zu hören bekomme das er für ne oldschool verz namens mungo kein tg lässt.... "dann such dir wen anders, kleiner vollhonk"

egal was ich verz habe, waffe-heilkraft, kreuzfahrer, scharfrichter, oder wotlk-rezepte... immer habe ich meinen festpreis genannt und auch wenn ich im handel meinen skill gepostet habe, immer dabei " gegen mats&tg".

man kommt sonst zu nichts, das nichtverzauberer die mats ja kaufen müssen ist so ein quatsch. alle haben mats ohne ende, selbst meine twinks haben en masse splitter/essenzen nach hause gebracht. wenn man marken farmt, hat man die mats mal eben nebenher in der tasche, auch pre-wotlk auch ohne entzauberungstool. es wurde um splitter gewürfelt und gegen tg kann man entzaubern lassen.

das entzaubertool ist der allergrößte mist. wenn soetwas schon gemacht wird, sollte bei kräutern und bergbau für alle ein greedfenster erscheinen. ich brauche die leute um am ende mats aus bossdrops zu ziehen, die kräuterkundigen und bergbauer wären ohne die andern leute aus der gruppe auch nicht da und könnten blümchen pflücken.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

das mit kräutern ist was vollkommen anderes. 
der verzauber macht im grunde nur ein item zu einem anderem item, was eventuell dann mehr wert ist.
kräuter liegen da und können nur gelootet werden wenn ein kräutersammler dabei ist.
das item was droppt, droppt aber so oder so und wird nur etwas wertvoller gemacht.

von daher steht es dem verzauber nicht zu. dann müsste er schon für jedes item den verkaufspreis bezahlen.


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das mit kräutern ist was vollkommen anderes.
> der verzauber macht im grunde nur ein item zu einem anderem item, was eventuell dann mehr wert ist.
> kräuter liegen da und können nur gelootet werden wenn ein kräutersammler dabei ist.
> das item was droppt, droppt aber so oder so und wird nur etwas wertvoller gemacht.
> ...


das es mehr wert ist, ist uninteressant.
es rollen alle drum.
soulbound item liegt quasi auch nur da, kann auch nur an ort und stelle entzaubert werden und auch nur wenn ein verzauberer dabei ist.

es geht nicht darum das es dem verzauberer zusteht, es geht ums prinzip das jemand spezielles eingesetzt wird um etwas zu tun. was anderes macht der kürschner, kräuterkundige und bergbauer auch nicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

nur für das seelengebunde item haben alle etwas getan (den mob umgehauen). für die kräuter macht nur der sammler was.
es ist schon so in ordnung wie es ist. auch bevor es dieses system gab, wurden die splitter nach der ini idr verteilt.
bzw grüne items wurden eh nicht gedisst. was der verzauberer bekommen hat, hat er für sich gedisst. keiner hat von allen die grünen items genommen und gedisst.

das einzige was sich geändert hat, das mehr items gedisst werden und die preise sinken. und das ist gut so. da wurden ja teilweise preise jenseits von gut und böse verlangt.


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> für die kräuter macht nur der sammler was.



du verstehst es nicht, oder...

wenn der kräuterkundige alleine in die ini rennt ist mir das egal.

aber wenn er in der gruppe ist und das blümchen irgendwo in der instanz rumsteht, haben wohl alle was dafür getan das der sammler da auch hinkommt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

du verstehst es nicht. an die kräuter würde man nicht herankommen. an das soulbounditem kommt man aber auch ohne verzauberer.
das soulbounditem steht somit allen zu. das es ein verzauberer umwandelt (mittlerweile muss er ja nichtmal etwas dazu machen) spielt keine rolle. es war niemals sein item.

die kräuter kann aber nur ein kräutersammler looten, also gehören die kräuter nicht der gruppe. denn ohne den kräutersammler hätten sie die kräuter eh nicht bekommen


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

lawl.. es ging auch nie darum das es sein item ist.
ohne verzauberer, kein splitter ausm item 

punkt


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

worum ging es bitte dann, bzw wo liegt dann genau das problem? etwa daran das die anderen keine splitter bekommen sollen?


----------



## spaten (18. Juli 2010)

omfg. lesen bildet.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Juli 2010)

hab deine texte alle durchgelesen. mir ist weiter unklar warum du dich aufregst.


----------



## Albra (7. August 2010)

am besten wär wenn blizz nen feature einbaut das dem vz gestattet zu entscheiden ob der als autodisser für andere eingesetzt werden will oder nicht
wobei derzeit isses eh so das die leute lieber die items an den vendor verscherbeln weil das vzzeug nix mehr wert ist


----------



## Jackie251 (12. August 2010)

ach was, Entzaubern wurde damals den Verzauberern dazu geschenkt, nach 5 jahren hat Blizz erkannt das es nicht mehr zeitgemäß und unkomfortabel ist und hat in einem Patch 
- Entzaubern wird weitgehend allen geschenkt
- der Erhalt von entzauberbaren items wird wesentlich erleichtert, durch wesentlich einfacheren Zugang zu Instanzen

letzteres hat den Wert der VZ Materialien gesenkt, dem die VZ noch immer nachtrauern.
Seit dem haben sie das große jammern und statt zufrieden zu sein, das man so lange entzaubern exclusiv hatte, behaupten sie böswilligerweise, das offenlegen des Berufes wäre ein Übel.

Also bitte, baue man das Dissen als optional freizugebendes Feature ein und bereinige im gleichem Zug den Beruf, nämlich aus 2 mach 1
- Entzauberer 
- Verzauberer

Damit haben die Vz ihren geforderten Sammelberuf, und damit sie auch vorkommen haben könnte man zusätzlich zB diese Elementarwolken der Ingenieure benutzen, als aufsaugbare Rohstoffquelle.

Denn erst wenn das eingebaut ist, wird auch der letzte VZ, der sich nach Strich und faden betrogen fühlt merken, soo schlecht ist das aktuelle system gar nicht mal, auch wenn man bei anderen immer grüneres Gras zu sehen vermag.


----------



## Shakreo (27. August 2010)

Also ich bin mit der aktuellen Situation zufrieden. 

Ich stelle eigentlich regelmäßig meine Rollen ins AH (BeanCounter sagt ich habe damit in 1,5 Monaten ca. 13k Gold gemacht)
Nebenbei wenn jemand im /2 nach einem VZ fragt biete ich auch so Verzauberungen an. Meistens gabs ein TG von 10-15g.
Bis auf einmal. Da kam erstmal gar nichts, aber trotzdem die Bitte über sein Eq zu schauen, ob ich noch was mit Ausdauer kann.
Begeistert war ich nicht, aber ein schneller Blick drüber schadet nicht. habe dann nur Handverzauberung eines Lederers empfohlen.
Er hat sich dann bedankt und auf einmal geht wider erwarten das Handelsfenster erneut auf und er schiebt mir 100g oben rein. Da war ich doch positiv überascht. ^^


----------



## Martok (28. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin auch vom Verzauber beruf begeister.
man kann alles zerlegen und die "stäube" sau teuer im AH verticken.

und wenn man inis geht, sind auch alle immer froh wenn ein VZ dabei ist. (evtl. sollte blizz noch sagen, irgenwie per message. für die gruppe wer den der wohltäter ist der das dissen grad ermöglichte in so einer random grp)


----------



## Bismark72 (29. Oktober 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> und wenn man inis geht, sind auch alle immer froh wenn ein VZ dabei ist. (evtl. sollte blizz noch sagen, irgenwie per message. für die gruppe wer den der wohltäter ist der das dissen grad ermöglichte in so einer random grp)


Ich finde eher, Blizz sollte einen Button einführen "Ja, ich entzaubere auch ungefragt für die Gruppe". Ist zwar für jeden Nicht-Entzauberer praktisch, aber ich kann ja in Inis auch nicht Erz abbauen oder Kräuter pflücken. Für Freunde und Gildies keine Frage...


----------



## Dark_Lady (29. Oktober 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> aber ich kann ja in Inis auch nicht Erz abbauen oder Kräuter pflücken.



doch, kannst du, wenn du BB oder KK eben hast - musst dich dann nur mit eventuellen anderen BB/KK-Chars absprechen.... Aber sonst spricht nix gegen nen Abbau von erzen oder Blümchen pflücken in ner Inze...


nen VZ in der Inze hat aber überhaupt keinen Arbeitsaufwand durch die diss-funktion - die anderen freuen sich aber, wenn statt items, die keiner brauch, dann eben mal nen staub oder splitter in der Tasche landet... Und wer als VZ nicht in inzen automatisch entzaubern will, muss halt draussen bleiben, ganz einfach.


----------



## RedShirt (29. Oktober 2010)

btw:

durch die Flut an solchen Mats sind mittlerweile viele Rüstungen (Staub) besser beim Händler zu verkaufen als zu dissen.
Grad die Nordendsachen, Schleierstaub bekommst nachgeworfen.

Im Mittelbereich so 40-50 allerdings wirds teuer =)


----------



## Kersyl (29. November 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> btw:
> 
> durch die Flut an solchen Mats sind mittlerweile viele Rüstungen (Staub) besser beim Händler zu verkaufen als zu dissen.
> Grad die Nordendsachen, Schleierstaub bekommst nachgeworfen.
> ...



Ahja. Wenns denn mal so wär.

Bei uns kostet der immernoch so 60g das stack...-.-


----------



## Malis23 (29. November 2010)

1. alter thread (was mir wayne ist aber nicht der forenpolizei)
2. pergament verzaubern und für unsummen im ah verkaufen so mach ich seit bc meine kohle und war nie wirklich mats farmen oder "nachkaufen"
3. wird mir jemand sagen das ich unrecht hab


----------



## Bismark72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> doch, kannst du, wenn du BB oder KK eben hast - musst dich dann nur mit eventuellen anderen BB/KK-Chars absprechen.... Aber sonst spricht nix gegen nen Abbau von erzen oder Blümchen pflücken in ner Inze...


Ist zwar nun schon eine Weile her der Post. Aber...trotzdem. 

Mein Char ist Verzauberer und Schneider. Der kann *KEIN* Erz abbauen in Instanzen, der kann auch *KEINE* Kräuter pflücken. Was auch immer daran so schwer sein soll.

Aber *JEDER* kann, wenn ein Verzauberer in der Gruppe ist, in Instanzen Verzauberungsmats sammeln. *DAS* ist nicht gerecht. Ich könnte sogar noch weitergehen und fordern, dass ich, wenn ein Juwe in der Gruppe ist, *SONDIEREN* können müsste, und zwar das Erz, was ich *ABBAUEN* kann, weil ein Bergbauer in der Gruppe ist. Denn Sondieren und Entzaubern ist nun wirklich mal vergleichbar. Und genauso wie jeder Verzauberungen benötigt benötige ich auch Sockelsteine, Flasks etc. Warum also können andere ohne mich zu fragen auf meine Fähigkeiten zurückgreifen, ich aber nicht auf ihre? *DAS* ist nicht gerade gerecht.

ABER: Da ich eh zu 90% mit Gildies in den Instanzen bin, würde ich es eh für die anderen dissen. Trotzdem ist es nicht ok, weil es den Verzauberer unangemessen benachteiligt. Und wenn ich mit einem Twink in einer Ini bin freue ich mich, wenn ich dissen kann, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Nexilein (2. Dezember 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nun schon eine Weile her der Post. Aber...trotzdem.
> 
> Mein Char ist Verzauberer und Schneider. Der kann *KEIN* Erz abbauen in Instanzen, der kann auch *KEINE* Kräuter pflücken. Was auch immer daran so schwer sein soll.
> 
> Aber *JEDER* kann, wenn ein Verzauberer in der Gruppe ist, in Instanzen Verzauberungsmats sammeln. *DAS* ist nicht gerecht.



Es war garnicht so verkehrt den Thread wieder auszugraben, denn ein paar Tage vor dem Cata Release kann man ja mal ein Fazit ziehen:

Durch das free 4 all Entzaubern in Instanzen hat sich bei uns auf dem Server eigentlich garnichts geändert. Die Preise für die Mats sind nicht gesunken, und man bekommt sie auch nach wie vor in den gleichen Mengen verkauft wie früher.

Genaugenommen war Wrath für Verzauberer sowieso ein sehr lukratives Add On, denn heute rennt fast jeder mit Verzauberungen rum. In Classsic und BC hatten die meisten ja komplett unverzaubertes Equip (abgesehen von einer leuchtenden Waffe...).


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Trinkgeld ist nicht gleich Aufwandsentschädigung


----------



## Byte768 (3. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Durch das free 4 all Entzaubern in Instanzen hat sich bei uns auf dem Server eigentlich garnichts geändert. Die Preise für die Mats sind nicht gesunken, und man bekommt sie auch nach wie vor in den gleichen Mengen verkauft wie früher.



Es hat sich durchaus vieles verändert. Nur fällt das nicht sofort auf.
Schleierstaub ist bei uns von etwa 80g auf nur noch 15-20g pro Stack gefallen. Alte Mats die vorher sehr wertvoll waren, weil sie keiner farmen wollte, aber zum skillen und verzaubern benötigt werden, sind im Preis auf 1/5 - 1/3 gefallen.
Weitere Auswirkungen sind: Schneiderei profitiert sehr viel schlechter von Verzauberkunst. Man konnte viele Items herstellen um sie zu entzaubern, egal ob für Schleierstaub, Essenzen oder Splitter. Der Traumsplitter kostete mal 20g, jetzt ist er bei 3-5g angekommen. Dadurch lohnt sich das entzaubern solcher Gegenstände gar nicht mehr (Händler bietet teilweise mehr).
Durch die große Masse an Materialien wird natürlich der Preis gedrückt. Irgendjemand der sein Zeug aus dem Dungeon mitnimmt und es nicht braucht, setzt es für den billigsten Preis ins AH, ihm ist es völlig egal, ob da noch andere Konkurrenten sind, er ist ja schon froh wenn er ein paar Silber durch den Mausklick verdient. Und so müssen die Konkurrenten nachziehen um ihre Sachen noch loszuwerden - eine ewige Spirale.

Verzaubern per Absprache ist praktisch tot. Wozu den Aufwand betreiben? Man verdient das 5-100fache durch Rollen und hat keine Betrüger am Hals.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (3. Dezember 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nun schon eine Weile her der Post. Aber...trotzdem.
> 
> Mein Char ist Verzauberer und Schneider. Der kann *KEIN* Erz abbauen in Instanzen, der kann auch *KEINE* Kräuter pflücken. Was auch immer daran so schwer sein soll.
> 
> ...



zuerstmal sind bergbau und kk sammelberufe. zusätzlich nimmt vz unter den verarbeitungsberufen insofern ne sonderrolle ein, als dass als "rohstoff" items genutzt werden.
davon ab: es war usus bei einem vz in der 5-er gruppe auf nicht benötigte items zu passen und die entzauberten mats am ende zu verrollen. genau genommen hat sich für gruppen mit vz also genau gar nichts geändert.

die preise sind gefallen, wohl war. entzaubern und verrollen per mausklick ist natürlich noch nen ticken schneller und simpler als am ende zu verteilen, wird insofern vllt. ausgeprägter genutzt. dennoch kann niemand wissen ob und wenn ja in welcher höhe die preise auch ohne die neue vz funktion gefallen wären.


----------



## Pereace2010 (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab auch Verzauberkunst. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir nach einiger Zeit einfach nur gedacht " Dreh den Spiess um ". Ich verzauber Leuten etwas und wenn sie dann sofort auf handeln klicken ohne mir ein kleines TG zu geben klicke ich nicht drauf. Solange bis ich nicht ein kleines TG bekommen habe. Ganz einfach. Ist dreist aber was will man machen. Ich hab unmengen an GOld ausgegeben zum hochskillen und einzig und alleine aus dem Grund das ich auch was rausbekomme!


----------



## Herz des Phönix (3. Dezember 2010)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ...
> *Verzauberung zu skillen kostet einen HAUFEN Kohle *
> ...




Mann kan sich die mats auch einfach ganz normal ERFARMEN. 
Aber man kanns auch überteuert im AH kaufen und dann rumheulen 

Ich bin Lederer und krieg auch nur so ~10g für ein ICC Rezept kostet ... glaub 1 Urtümliches Saronit? War damals ~1kg wert.) - gleich mal rumheulen, was )
. Und ich krieg auch nur selten Kundschaft, weil Lederer auch nicht so dringend benötigt werden. Sei froh, dass du VZ bist! Dann kannst du wenigstens (fast) jedes Teil Verzaubern und dann ein bisschen Geld gewinnen. Gibt ja auch noch Dailys.




PS: Entschuldigt, wenn ich total am Thema vorbeigegangen bin. Musste nur den Satz lesen, da taten mir schon die Augen weh. =)


----------



## Cantharion (3. Dezember 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> Mann kan sich die mats auch einfach ganz normal ERFARMEN.


trotzdem, die Mats die man dafür investieren muss sind teuer-> es kostet einen Haufen Kohle.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Dezember 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Also bitte, baue man das Dissen als optional freizugebendes Feature ein und bereinige im gleichem Zug den Beruf, nämlich aus 2 mach 1
> - Entzauberer
> - Verzauberer
> 
> ...



Idee ist nett, jedoch mittlerweile unrealistisch bzw wird sie zu massivem Missmut führen. Die WIRKLICHEN Verzauberer haben eh seit Classic Schneidern + Verzaubern und durch den ersten Beruf ihre Matsquelle, Ok, heut zu tage weniger aktuell. Der Hauptpunkt ist aber, dass die meisten Leute schon viel Arbeit (Ruf farmen/ Inis farmen) und Gold (Worlddrops) in ihren Beruf gesteckt haben und diesen nicht mal eben für n SAmmelberuf kicken.

Also wie gesagt, die Idee find ich gut, aber ich finde es ist ein wenig spaet dafür.

Und zu dem "betrogen fühlen". Das liegt zum einen auch daran, dass es kaum Enchants gab, die nicht eh jeder Enchanter lernen/kaufen konnte. Es gab nur 2 spezielle Ini Drops, welche ein laecherliches Pseudo Tank enchant darstellten. Die meisten haben hier eh Mungo genommen. Aber natuerlich fuehrte Wotl dazu, dass die Enchantpreise runtergingen.

Ich haette das so eingefuehrt, dass der Enchanter einstellen kann, ob es der Grp erlaubt ist die Items direkt gedisst zu bekommen.


----------



## Izara (5. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es war garnicht so verkehrt den Thread wieder auszugraben, denn ein paar Tage vor dem Cata Release kann man ja mal ein Fazit ziehen:
> 
> Durch das free 4 all Entzaubern in Instanzen hat sich bei uns auf dem Server eigentlich garnichts geändert. Die Preise für die Mats sind nicht gesunken, und man bekommt sie auch nach wie vor in den gleichen Mengen verkauft wie früher.
> 
> Genaugenommen war Wrath für Verzauberer sowieso ein sehr lukratives Add On, denn heute rennt fast jeder mit Verzauberungen rum. In Classsic und BC hatten die meisten ja komplett unverzaubertes Equip (abgesehen von einer leuchtenden Waffe...).



^^ Bei uns sind die Preise rapide gesunken.. Tiefenkristalle momentan nicht mal 8 g -.- Rest kannst dir ja ausmalen    Finds abartig.. man kann weder mit VZ-Rollen noch mit den Mats Gold machen. TG gibt auch fast keiner mehr, also lass ich das mal ruhn, bis cata raus ist.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Dezember 2010)

natürlich sind die preise jetzt gesunken. morgen kommt ja schließlich cata raus.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Dezember 2010)

mit Mats kein Gold machen? Habt ihr schonmal in eure Rezeptliste geuckt? Brechung der Tiefe?
Schau dir die kosten für stäube udn essenzen doch mal an! die werden sich auch nach cata sehr gut verkaufen weil es die mats sind, die man zum skillen brauch. bei tiefenkristall unter 8g wkauf ich sie eifnach auf, lager sie ein udn ein monat nach cata start wird dank der brechung viel kohle mit staub gemacht


----------



## Splendid (7. Dezember 2010)

Verzauberung is doch in dem Sinne nen Sammel und nen Hauptberuf, man kann die Crapitems entzaubern, ins Ah stellen oder selber verwerten.

Und wenn ich Jemandem entwas verzaubere, dann erwarte ich auch ein TG, is nunmal eine Dienstleistung und genauso werd ich das auch mit meinem Mage halten. Pro portal 10G ,entweder ihr nehmt an oder ihr spammt weiter in den Hauptstädten rum oder fliegt einfach selber hin!Geschäft is geschäft


----------



## qqqqq942 (7. Dezember 2010)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Drücke immer ein TG ab, auch wenn es nicht verlangt ist.



Ich mach das auch, zudem zahle ich einiges mehr als üblich bzw. als verlangt wird

- dann sind die Leute eher bereit einem wieder was zu verzaubern und dafür sogar zu einem zu kommen


----------



## madmurdock (11. Dezember 2010)

Splendid schrieb:


> Verzauberung is doch in dem Sinne nen Sammel und nen Hauptberuf, man kann die Crapitems entzaubern, ins Ah stellen oder selber verwerten.



Jo, das ist schon richtig, jedoch wurde der Zweig wirtschaftstechnisch entwertet seitdem man die Option hat, dass Items in Gruppen per /rnd calc direkt gedisst werden können, sobald ein Enchanter mit ausreichendem Skill dabei ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Jo, das ist schon richtig, jedoch wurde der Zweig wirtschaftstechnisch entwertet seitdem man die Option hat, dass Items in Gruppen per /rnd calc direkt gedisst werden können, sobald ein Enchanter mit ausreichendem Skill dabei ist.



selten son müll gelesen.das macht die ganze sache doch nur profitabler. so kommt man viel schneller an materialien zu guten konditionen. ich als verzauberer der sein gold unteranderem mit verz.rollen verdient ein traum.


----------



## Braamséry (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich versteh dich erlich gesagt nicht.

Ich war auch vz und kenn deine sorgen mal garnicht.
Wenn ich mal in Shatt oder Dala rumstand und nebenbei noch HA's o.ä. gemacht habe, hab ich mein makro gepostet und immer mal geguckt ob jmd was wollte. 

Ich hab aber von vornerein kein geld dafür genommen. Warum auch?
Ich mache ja nichts großartiges, weil die einzige forderung war, dass die spieler zu mir kommen.
Ich bin eig auch nur aus zwei gründen VZ geworden.
Der erste ist, dass die Mats früher sau teuer waren und in raids schonmal sehr viele reppkosten anfallen konnten.
Der andere ist, dass es mich genervt hat, dass 90% der VZs auchnoch geld wollen fürs nichts tun.

Ich hab es immer einfach so gemacht, dass ich dann trinkgeld als nüzlichen bonus gesehen habe und mich gefreut hab wenns welches gab. Und mindetsn 85% der spieler geben von sichaus welches und wenns 5g sind.


----------



## madmurdock (13. Dezember 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> selten son müll gelesen.das macht die ganze sache doch nur profitabler. so kommt man viel schneller an materialien zu guten konditionen. ich als verzauberer der sein gold unteranderem mit verz.rollen verdient ein traum.



Aha, erklaer das mal bitte.

Einschub: Momentan haben wir ein neues Addon. Die Preise haben sich noch nicht eingependelt. Folgender Text bezieht sich auf die Zeit ab ca 2 Monate nach Release.

Die "neue Enchant Option" hat dazu geführt, dass der Markt an Enchanting Materialien geflutet wurde. Früher haben meist die Leute ihre Greens entweder ins AH gestellt oder direkt an den NPC gegeben. Die Preise für die Enchanting Materialien sind also immens gesunken, da an sie einfacher gelangt werden kann und einfach mehr davon vorhanden war. Der "Nicht Volltrottel Spieler" kauft also - wenn er ein Enchant benoetigt - die benoetigten Mats sehr günstig aus dem AH, sucht sich n Enchanter und gibt ihm 0-20 Gold Trinkgold.

Früher war es so, dass man aus einem Green, was beim NPC sagen wir mal 1,50 Gold Wert war ca 3,00 Gold rausholen konnte, da die Materialien nicht so gut erreichbar waren. Bis auf ein paar schlaue Leute, die sich gegen niedriges/kein (Gildenmate) Trinkgold ihre gesammelten Greens dissen liessen, kamen Enchanting Mats also hauptsaechlich nur durch Enchanter auf den Markt. Dumme/unachtsame/ignorante Leute klicken dann in Inis selbst auf "Dissen", wenn ein gruenes Item 9 Gold beim NPC wert wäre, jedoch durch das niedrige Ilvl nur 3 Staub (2 Gold pro) im Schnitt rauskommen.

Da es sehr viele Enchanter und somit massig Konkurrenz gibt und mittlerweile auch die Moeglichkeit Enchants auf Scrolls zu packen, hat das dazu geführt, dass selbst diese neuen Endprodukte sich bis auf eine kleine Abweichung den Preisen der Rohmaterialen anpassen. Klar, Marktlücken findet man immer wieder, aber generell ist hier der Markt abgedeckt. Wow gibt es 6 Jahre. Es gibt also weit mehr Spieler mit Ahnung als Spieler ohne. Und wir alle wissen ja. Gewinn macht man haupstächlich schön moralisch verwerflich mit den ahnungslosen/ oder faulen.


Und nun bist du dran. Wieso soll man wegen der oben genannten Item Entwertung plötzlich mehr Gewinn als Enchanter machen? Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

versteh die ganzen rumjammernden ver- und entzauberer auch nicht. verlernt euren beruf, entzaubert auch auf kosten der noch existierenden entzauberer und freut euch ... problem gelöst. oder gibts noch nen vorteil den der beruf mit sich bringt?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Aha, erklaer das mal bitte.
> 
> Einschub: Momentan haben wir ein neues Addon. Die Preise haben sich noch nicht eingependelt. Folgender Text bezieht sich auf die Zeit ab ca 2 Monate nach Release.
> 
> ...


Materialien aufkaufen, verzauberung auf rolle sprechen , rolle für dickes gold verkaufen. machen ich und andere auch nicht erst seit gestern so. Und wie bei allem machts über die masse noch mehr und dank billiger materialien hat man masse .


----------



## madmurdock (13. Dezember 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Materialien aufkaufen, verzauberung auf rolle sprechen , rolle für dickes gold verkaufen. machen ich und andere auch nicht erst seit gestern so. Und wie bei allem machts über die masse noch mehr und dank billiger materialien hat man masse .



Liest du eig meinen Post? 

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass die Scroll Preise sich kaum von den Matspreisen abheben. Ausserdem kaufen sich nur Idioten Scrolls aus dem AH, wenn sie deutlich ueber den Matspreisen liegen - mal davon ab, dass der Preis eh runtergepushed wird durch die massige Konkurrenz. World Random Dropps/besondere Ini Drops gab es zu Wotl fast gar nicht (Ulduar "Tank" Enchants. LOOOOL) und zu Cata Zeiten siehts auch wieder nicht viel anders aus.

Jeder schlaue kauft sich die sau billig gewordenen Enchantig Mats aus dem AH und sucht sich n Enchanter im /2.

Aber das habe ich alles ausfuehrlich oben im Post schon beschrieben.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Liest du eig meinen Post?
> 
> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass die Scroll Preise sich kaum von den Matspreisen abheben. Ausserdem kaufen sich nur Idioten Scrolls aus dem AH, wenn sie deutlich ueber den Matspreisen liegen - mal davon ab, dass der Preis eh runtergepushed wird durch die massige Konkurrenz. World Random Dropps/besondere Ini Drops gab es zu Wotl fast gar nicht (Ulduar "Tank" Enchants. LOOOOL) und zu Cata Zeiten siehts auch wieder nicht viel anders aus.
> 
> ...



du verstehst das konzept einfach mal nicht. sicherlich kaufen sich fast nur uniformierte leute die scrolls, aber auch leute die nur wenig zeit investieren wollen nach der suche für einen geeigneten verzauberer. ich für meinen teil sehe nur das die rollen verkauft werden und das mit locker 100g aufschlag auf bloße matskosten. z.b. die erbstückverzauberungen. haben mich pro rolle vielleicht 100g gekostet und für 330g hab ich sie verkauft. kann nicht jeder und nicht jeder weiß wo es sie gibt. aber das funktioniert auch mit normalen verzauberungen. berserker z.b. ging am anfang von cata auch weg wie warme semmeln weil es noch keine anderen vz gab aber high end gilden den content trotzdem angehemen wollten.
einfach mal gucken was der markt so hergibt und nicht nach der divise gehen "was nicht sein darf kann auch nicht sein" oder annehmen das jeder so klug ist wie man selbst.


----------



## Cassiopheia (21. Dezember 2010)

gut verdienen (als rollen) waren immer sachen wie +4 stats auf brust / +30 zm auf waffe / kreuzfahrer, einfach weils für die erbstücke die besten vz sind. mungo ging zu wotlk auch immer nett weg (für wesentlich mehr als die matspreise). man muss sich ja nicht immer nur nach dem "aktuellen" umschauen. auch wenn es da immer ein paar gab die sich gut vk ließen über matskosten.


----------

